# Aerogarden Amateur Bagseed Grow



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone! I've recently started an Aerogarden grow and I'm going to be keeping a detailed log of my efforts. Please feel free to send me feedback, or ask any questions!

*Day 1 - Wednesday, 11/19/2008*

1) Selected twenty dark, firm bag seeds and set them to soak for 24 hours in a cup of distilled water.

*Day 2 - Thursday, 11/20/2008*

1) Two seeds have split to reveal taproots. Removed from the rest and planted in a seed starter kit. 
2) The remaining seeds are transferred to a paper towel, soaked in distilled water. 
3) Added 16 oz of warm distilled water to the seed starter kit.

*Day 3: - Friday, 11/21/2008*

1) One seed (Seed #1) has sprouted about half an inch in the seed starter kit. The seed casing remains at the tip of the stalk. No activity from the other planted seed (Seed #2)
2) Three seeds soaked in the paper towel have revealed their taproots. They are removed from the towel and planted in the seed starter kit. 
3) Remoistened the paper towel with distilled water.
4) Watered the seed starter kit with 8 oz of distilled water.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

*Day 4: - Saturday, 11/22/2008*

1) Seed #1 has grown to a full inch, but is drooping, presumably due to overwatering. The seed casing has been shuffled off the tip of the stalk, revealing water leaves.
2) Seed #2 has sprouted to a half inch. The seed casing remains at the tip of the stalk. 
3) No new activity from yesterday&#8217;s 3 planted seeds.
4) Two more seeds have revealed taproots and are transferred to the seed starter kit. 
5) Purchased the Aerogarden Classic with Gourmet Herb Kit; removed the seeds from the seed pods.
6) Gently separated Seeds #1 and #2 from the soil and transplanted to Aerogarden. (Seed #1 on the right, Seed #2 on the left)










7) Added two starter nutrient tablets and filled the reservoir with distilled water.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

*Day 5 - Sunday, 11/23/2008*

_Aerogarden Day/Night Cycle: 16 hours/8 hours_

1) Flushed the Aerogarden reservoir and replaced with fresh distilled water to prevent nutrient burn. Some undissolved nutrients remain at the bottom of the reservoir, but no further flushes are performed.
2) Seed #1 still drooping, but the stem has thickened and the water leaves have turned dark green and have begun forming ridges.
3) Seed #2 taking to the Aerogarden very well, growing straight up with a healthy stem. Color in the leaves is robust, dark green.
4) Three seeds from the seed starter kit have sprouted; one is ~1 inch, the others are less than .5 inches. They are transplanted to the Aerogarden.







5) The remaining two seeds in the seed starter kit have not sprouted, but they are transferred to the Aerogarden.
6) Purchased a 100W Daylight CFL to supplement the Aerogardens light source.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

*Day 6 - Monday, 11/24/2008*

_Aerogarden Day/Night Cycle: 16 hours/8 hours_










1) Purchased an airstone and pump and set them to run in the Aerogarden reservoir.
2) Purchased a pH kit, and tested the water.
3) Seed #1 still remains deformed, but appears to be straightening up in response to the light. About 2 inches unstretched.
4) Seed #2 growing perfectly straight, very healthy. 2 inches tall.
5) Seed #3 growing straight, has revealed water leaves. 1 inch tall.
4) Seed #4 growing straight, has revealed water leaves. 1 inch tall. 
5) Seed #5 growing straight, has revealed water leaves. 1 inch tall.
6) Seed #6 has sprouted, .5 inches tall.
7) No Activity from Seed #7.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

so far so good, i'll be posted


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Probably should get those lights as low as possible to prevent streching which looks like is already starting to happen....and also 18/6 is minimum recomended lighting for growing..you could actually do better at 24/0 IMHO.....so far so good looks like!


----------



## dacheefmiester (Nov 25, 2008)

hey bro id recommend u start them at 12/12 as soon as u see them start to branch. if they grow to tall the lamp will burn ur precious buds. and if they veg to long ur roots WILL get tangled easy. mine grew to tall for the lamp and i had to pull it early. good luck tho ill be watchin


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

Pull out the Ag Hood, unscrew the one scew holding it together, and snap the arm off, so you can hang it lower to the plants


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1670826]Pull out the Ag Hood, unscrew the one scew holding it together, and snap the arm off, so you can hang it lower to the plants[/quote]

Hmmm...I don't have a really easy way of hanging the hood right now, is there anything else I can do to prevent the stretching? Like putting more CFLs around the base?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

umm I'm not sure


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a CFL on a twist head lamp craning 1 inch over the leaves. Do you think this might do the trick?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

should work, but they should be fine


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

*Day 7 - Tuesday, 11/25/2008

*_Aerogarden Day/Light Schedule: 24/0_

1) Added 4 CFLs on splitters to cover the entire canopy. (1 100W Daylight @ 5500K, 2 60W Daylights @ 5500k, 1 150W Soft White @ 2700k)
2) Moved setup to the closet, surrounded the area with mylar wrapping paper.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

Fa sho I'll be posted


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 25, 2008)

dacheefmiester said:


> hey bro id recommend u start them at 12/12 as soon as u see them start to branch. if they grow to tall the lamp will burn ur precious buds. and if they veg to long ur roots WILL get tangled easy. mine grew to tall for the lamp and i had to pull it early. good luck tho ill be watchin


Thanks for the advice meister!! When can I expect them to start branching? Would you recommend going to a 24/0 schedule at these early stages?


----------



## dacheefmiester (Nov 25, 2008)

i have always kept them in 24/o but im not sure if makes much of a difference. it all depends on the lights good idea with the cfls, the closer to the top of the plant the shorter and fatter. also im not even sure u want them to branch its be better to grow them straight up with one main cola. the ag is so small the the lower branches wont get enough light and not produce as much as if you let it grow up and finish tem with some flower hardener at the end. havent tried this yet want to tho.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2008)

*Day 8 - Wednesday, 11/26/2008

*_Aerogarden Day/Light Schedule: 24/0_

1) Added a 100W Soft White CFL @ 2700k, totaling 5 CFLs.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin good, that twisted one looks like she is started to stand on her own feet


----------



## Mr. Pacific (Nov 26, 2008)

I heard that you shouldn't grow with all 7 chambers because of rooting problems with Aerogardens. That shouldn't matter for a while, but thought I'd give you the heads up.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1677496]Lookin good, that twisted one looks like she is started to stand on her own feet [/quote]

Yeah man!!! She's (keeping my fingers crossed it's a "she") looking really healthy and has straightened up quite a bit!! I'll take a picture from a different angle soon to illustrate. I've got a few questions so far:

1) One plant is developing purple veins on the leaves, they look healthy, but no other plants exhibit this feature. Do you know what it might mean?

2) The pump line for my airstone leaves the reservoir lid cracked open slightly; is this a mold/algae risk, or is a negligible amount of light getting in?

3) Should I leave the CFLs on 24 hours a day, or give the plants a break and just run things solely off of the Aerogarden lighting for a few hours?

4) I'm thinking of starting a second grow with an Aerogarden already! I ordered some feminized White Widow seeds the other day; do feminized seeds pose any challenges that I should know about? Should I only use one feminized seed for the whole Aerogarden?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2008)

Mr. Pacific said:


> I heard that you shouldn't grow with all 7 chambers because of rooting problems with Aerogardens. That shouldn't matter for a while, but thought I'd give you the heads up.


You're so right Pacific, I should've read a few more threads before I jumped in, but I was too excited, and germinated waaaay too many seeds  I'm planning on getting a second grow started in a few days with some feminized white widow. Hopefully they'll all be female so I won't have to plant so many!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 27, 2008)

looking better.Those cfl's deff, fixed your prob.When you flower youll need even more!GoodLuck


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> You're so right Pacific, I should've read a few more threads before I jumped in, but I was too excited, and germinated waaaay too many seeds  I'm planning on getting a second grow started in a few days with some feminized white widow. Hopefully they'll all be female so I won't have to plant so many!


 They need to be good seed too.go here http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/feminized-seeds-10-c.asp to get the best seed available!


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's the picture of my not-so-twisted seedling:







And the purple leaved plant:


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> looking better.Those cfl's deff, fixed your prob.When you flower youll need even more!GoodLuck


Do you think I should use CFLs for flowering or a high pressure sodium lamp?


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 27, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Do you think I should use CFLs for flowering or a high pressure sodium lamp?


If you can afford it, HPS will give you greater results. That being said you can do very well with the AG and some additional side lighting. I would invest in good bloom nutrients. Check out my grow below to see what you can expect with some more lights, better nutrients, and TLC. I used CFLs the whole time.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> If you can afford it, HPS will give you greater results. That being said you can do very well with the AG and some additional side lighting. I would invest in good bloom nutrients. Check out my grow below to see what you can expect with some more lights, better nutrients, and TLC. I used CFLs the whole time.


Thanks Bartleby!! Your grow is amazing!! I think I might just stick with CFL then


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Yeah man!!! She's (keeping my fingers crossed it's a "she") looking really healthy and has straightened up quite a bit!! I'll take a picture from a different angle soon to illustrate. I've got a few questions so far:
> 
> 1) One plant is developing purple veins on the leaves, they look healthy, but no other plants exhibit this feature. Do you know what it might mean?
> 
> ...


 
1. Thats ok, some plants show that, it not a prob 

2. Cover all unused holes, so get like a peice of card board and poke a hole in the middle and run you tubing throught there and ducktape the hole closed

3.they have been growin for a good time you should switch to 18/6 nor and start your Veg cycle

4.from what i kno those are just seeds that are supposed to have a better female ratio, i dont think you can have the wrong type of seed


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, if you don't have a fan running on them yet you should get one. It'll make the stems strong.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

yea i might add a fan later on, a small ass one tho,


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2008)

*Day 10 - Friday, 11/28/2008

*_Aerogarden Day/Light Schedule: 24/0







_1) Removed 7th seed pod (seed did not germinate) and ran tubing for airstone through the empty slot.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2008)

lookin good, my shit is still runnin


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking good. Hopefully you'll get some females with 6 plants. You can really only grow about 3 plants max in the AG. Yours are coming along much nicer than mine. I had to dispose of two of my seedlings early on and one more turned hermie after a rough start.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry I've taken a while to update in more detail guys, been a little too busy with Thanksgiving! A few more notes on my grow: 

1) Made the neophyte mistake of putting water droplets on my plants leaves, to keep them moist. Coupled with the intense lighting, I think this may have been like taking a magnifying glass to the leaves. As a result, one of my plants has some droplet burns. Fortunately, the light brown spots can only be seen on very close inspection, so it does not look too serious. Should I mist the plants in the future? Or avoid external moistening altogether? 

2) Added an Energy Star HEPA filter below the grow on Monday; the plants seem to love it, and it creates a nice breeze in the closet 

3) Received my new Aerogarden today! I'm looking forward to rectifying some of the mistakes I've already made in this grow, and cultivating some delicious feminized white widow seeds for this cold winter


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> Looking good. Hopefully you'll get some females with 6 plants. You can really only grow about 3 plants max in the AG. Yours are coming along much nicer than mine. I had to dispose of two of my seedlings early on and one more turned hermie after a rough start.



Thanks Bartleby!! I've definitely got way too many plants, I won't be making the same mistake on my upcoming White Widow grow! What do you think caused your plant to turn hermie?


----------



## turbotsr (Nov 28, 2008)

i think you should get a mother plant or 2 in soil and clone it when it is sexually mature and flower in the aero gardens... this will save you in terms of hieght because the aero only goes that high and the plant takes a lil while to become mature enuff to flower... and if u stagger it the harvests will come in nicely


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 28, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks Bartleby!! I've definitely got way too many plants, I won't be making the same mistake on my upcoming White Widow grow! What do you think caused your plant to turn hermie?


I had some issues at the beginning of the grow. I didn't give them enough nutrients to start so I overcompensated with the next time I added water (dumb). The smaller of the two plants REALLY had some problems after the inevitable burn and I think that's what made it go AC/DC. My friend said that he never had a male with these seeds so I think it was all about the stress I put on the plant.


----------



## gotot (Nov 28, 2008)

i've got the same shit i just threw 4 seeds in every tomatoe seed thingy and the all sprout then i throw them in dirt


----------



## gotot (Nov 28, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks Bartleby!! I've definitely got way too many plants, I won't be making the same mistake on my upcoming White Widow grow! What do you think caused your plant to turn hermie?


 ...... tonight..... you.... lmao


----------



## jafer (Nov 28, 2008)

I too have started using the AeroGarden Deluxe with three seeds: two white widow and one that was sent along with the widow seeds. The two ww seeds have sprouted and I removed the cap as they are about 1" tall. The other seed was planted a week later so it may just take a bit of time. Would like to share information as I am a Total Newbie and need all the info I can get. How many hours should I run the garden right now? What about the nutrients? Anyhow, anything you or others can offer will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## gotot (Nov 28, 2008)

jafer said:


> I too have started using the AeroGarden Deluxe with three seeds: two white widow and one that was sent along with the widow seeds. The two ww seeds have sprouted and I removed the cap as they are about 1" tall. The other seed was planted a week later so it may just take a bit of time. Would like to share information as I am a Total Newbie and need all the info I can get. How many hours should I run the garden right now? What about the nutrients? Anyhow, anything you or others can offer will be greatly appreciated!!


1/4th nutes. get some fox farm and go check out that chart they have. let the gaden run 24/7


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> I had some issues at the beginning of the grow. I didn't give them enough nutrients to start so I overcompensated with the next time I added water (dumb). The smaller of the two plants REALLY had some problems after the inevitable burn and I think that's what made it go AC/DC. My friend said that he never had a male with these seeds so I think it was all about the stress I put on the plant.


Oh man, that's rough, I'm gonna have to be careful with the nutes. Can overlighting cause stress on the plant? The plants seems to be liking the 24 hour light cycle so far, I just want to make sure I'm not fostering males!


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 28, 2008)

gotot said:


> 1/4th nutes. get some fox farm and go check out that chart they have. let the gaden run 24/7


100% agree. You could also hold off on the nutrients for the first 2 weeks but I like the 1/4 idea. I second the idea of getting good nutrients. If you've got the cash HPS for flower would make them bud up nicely.


----------



## gotot (Nov 28, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> 100% agree. You could also hold off on the nutrients for the first 2 weeks but I like the 1/4 idea. I second the idea of getting good nutrients. If you've got the cash HPS for flower would make them bud up nicely.


 ya and get more lights for vegging too cuz if you use that weak ass light they give you your going to grow a shitty plant garunteed. this guy sold me the system with a white widow plant growing it in and he used no additional lights. the plant was a foot and a half tall with 3 nodes!! and he wanted me to pay him more than 400 for everything. fuck that


----------



## jafer (Nov 28, 2008)

Just started with three seeds: two white widow and one unknown sent with the ww's. The unknown seed was planted a week later than the two ww's so has not sprouted thus far. The two ww's are now 1" tall and I removed the cap as they were about to touch. How many hours should I keep the light on now? What about the nutrients? I originally placed two small tabs. Need all the advice I can get and am determined to make it work. I was pleased that the two ww's sprouted: 2 of 2 so far. And I have hopes for the freebie seed; amsterdam seeds sent ten of those with my order.


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 28, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Oh man, that's rough, I'm gonna have to be careful with the nutes. Can overlighting cause stress on the plant? The plants seems to be liking the 24 hour light cycle so far, I just want to make sure I'm not fostering males!


I don't think you can give a plant too much light at the stage you're at. I want 24 light for the whole veg and that seemed to work. Just be sure they get 12 hours of total darkness during the bloom stage.


----------



## gotot (Nov 28, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> I don't think you can give a plant too much light at the stage you're at. I want 24 light for the whole veg and that seemed to work. Just be sure they get 12 hours of total darkness during the bloom stage.


agreed. you wont get anywhere near burning the plant with watts trust me. i've got 2250 watts in a 3' x 4.5' grow room and i would need quadruple that amount for light burn. it's not light that's the issue, it's the heat radiating off the lights


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 28, 2008)

gotot said:


> i've got 2250 watts in a 3' x 4.5' grow room


Daaaammn! I believe the word is "boo-ya-ka-sha"


----------



## gotot (Nov 28, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> Daaaammn! I believe the word is "boo-ya-ka-sha"


 its weird tho because i've got 3 150 watt cfls dangling underneath the foliage and yet the little gro shoots aren't growing bud


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh man!! I just noticed a tiny little seedling-like growth coming from the base of one of my plants--is this normal? Could it be the branching phase?


----------



## jafer (Nov 28, 2008)

two questions: one: which nutrients from fox farm to buy; two: their chart says 18 hours on; you say 24 hours right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2008)

gotot said:


> agreed. you wont get anywhere near burning the plant with watts trust me. i've got 2250 watts in a 3' x 4.5' grow room and i would need quadruple that amount for light burn. it's not light that's the issue, it's the heat radiating off the lights


Badass!! Thanks for the advice man! I've been wanting to keep the lights on 24/7, it just feels right


----------



## gotot (Nov 28, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Badass!! Thanks for the advice man! I've been wanting to keep the lights on 24/7, it just feels right


ya i go crazy with cfls in my 5'3" x 31" x 4' gr. i've got 12 150 watt cfls with a 2 40 w florecent and whatever that aerogarden shit is and i'm waiting until tom to put in 2 more 150 w cfl lights. my temps are 83 with no exhaustthis way i dont need the cfls to be close to my plants i can keep them a foot away(if i wanted i dont though)


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 29, 2008)

gotot said:


> ya i go crazy with cfls in my 5'3" x 31" x 4' gr. i've got 12 150 watt cfls with a 2 40 w florecent and whatever that aerogarden shit is and i'm waiting until tom to put in 2 more 150 w cfl lights. my temps are 83 with no exhaustthis way i dont need the cfls to be close to my plants i can keep them a foot away(if i wanted i dont though)



Dude that's awesome, my light bill is gonna be KERRAZY when I'm done!! Can I see a picture of your grow?


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 29, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Dude that's awesome, my light bill is gonna be KERRAZY when I'm done!! Can I see a picture of your grow?


CFL's don't use that much energy per lumen so your bill shouldn't be that high. It's the actual wattage that will impact your energy bill so if the CLF says it's comparable to 150w it might only be drawing 42w. Definitely get some lights for the sides. During bloom you should look at getting some soft white lights. They have more red spectrum than the 7200 CFLs and will give you more bud. I wish I had known this for my grow. I had blue spectrum for the whole grow.


----------



## gotot (Nov 29, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Dude that's awesome, my light bill is gonna be KERRAZY when I'm done!! Can I see a picture of your grow?


later tonight i'll post them.... still buidling rightnow


----------



## pullntubes420 (Nov 29, 2008)

good to see some more aerogardeners. will be watching.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 29, 2008)

*Day 11 - Saturday, 11/28/2008

*_Aerogarden Day/Light Schedule: 16/8
_
1) Healthy root structures forming on all plants







2) Reduced light schedule from 24/0 to 18/6 because of slightly drooping leaves and leaf burn on one plant.







What do you think could be causing the brown spots?


----------



## pullntubes420 (Nov 29, 2008)

i had some yellowing on my first set of leaves but i have heard that its pretty common with the aerogarden. but you may want to check you ph level. have you added any nutes yet?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 29, 2008)

pullntubes420 said:


> i had some yellowing on my first set of leaves but i have heard that its pretty common with the aerogarden. but you may want to check you ph level. have you added any nutes yet?


I added the starter nutes on the first day, but after reading how dangerous they were, I flushed after 10 hours.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

im sure she will be fine, iv heard about the yellowing in the AG too, nice lookin roots


----------



## pullntubes420 (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah i agree with sicc it should be fine just relax and watch her grow


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Nov 29, 2008)

the AG nutes are pretty nice tho, i always put them in right from the start, never had any problems, but it is always good to be cautious
subscribed


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice looking roots! The brown spots are prob from the nutrients. I'd stay with 24 hr light. I don't think you can give them enough light in the AG.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> Nice looking roots! The brown spots are prob from the nutrients. I'd stay with 24 hr light. I don't think you can give them enough light in the AG.


Nah you cant give em too much light but you can burn them from the heat of the lights.I had alot of successful grows with the AG and i always got those lil brown specs and so does a friend of mine but if your not overfeeding and the ph is rite i wouldnt worry bout it.


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Nov 29, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Nah you cant give em too much light but you can burn them from the heat of the lights.I had alot of successful grows with the AG and i always got those lil brown specs and so does a friend of mine but if your not overfeeding and the ph is rite i wouldnt worry bout it.


Yep, same here. Brown spots all during the grow. Not a big deal. Better nutrients might fix it though.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> Yep, same here. Brown spots all during the grow. Not a big deal. Better nutrients might fix it though.


 AND A PH METER.i CHANGED NUTES AND HAVENT HAD those spots ever again.i use canna line and general hydro line


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> Nice looking roots! The brown spots are prob from the nutrients. I'd stay with 24 hr light. I don't think you can give them enough light in the AG.


Thanks man! I'll switch back to 24 hour lighting, you're right, it's probably just the nutes. My only concern was from an excerpt of a growing book which said that fewer hours of daylight results in more females. Does lighting affect gender at this stage of growth?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

no only when its 12/12 is when the plans can turn hermi because of a disruption of the light cycle


----------



## gotot (Nov 30, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1692912]no only when its 12/12 is when the plans can turn hermi because of a disruption of the light cycle[/quote]
so are you saying your plants have a better chance of being hermi if you change the light cycles?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

when its 12/12 you need absolutly no light when the lights are turned off


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

yea during the DARK cycle there must not be interrupted by any light whatsoever.i know a guy that the light on the solenoid on his co2 bottle turned the part of ther plant hermie that the lil tiny light was hitting and the rest was fine.If you have to have a light..use the GREEN bulbs at wally world.That wont hurt them


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Dec 1, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea during the DARK cycle there must not be interrupted by any light whatsoever.i know a guy that the light on the solenoid on his co2 bottle turned the part of ther plant hermie that the lil tiny light was hitting and the rest was fine.If you have to have a light..use the GREEN bulbs at wally world.That wont hurt them


Good point. I would recommend running the 12 on during the day and 12 off at night. This way if there are any light leaks (and you should do your best to prevent this) the grow is still less detectable. I've heard that even limited interruptions in the flowering phase can cause a plant to return to veg.


----------



## m0tavated (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 1, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea during the DARK cycle there must not be interrupted by any light whatsoever.i know a guy that the light on the solenoid on his co2 bottle turned the part of ther plant hermie that the lil tiny light was hitting and the rest was fine.If you have to have a light..use the GREEN bulbs at wally world.That wont hurt them


Very interesting, thanks! What Kelvin are the green bulbs at? How much do they cost?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 1, 2008)

m0tavated said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks motavated! Are you starting a grow too?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 1, 2008)

I realize what the second growth is at the base of my plant! I think I might have left a thyme seed inside when scraping out the pod!! Do you think this will be a problem? Will the roots begin tangling with each other?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2008)

haha you should get that out


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Very interesting, thanks! What Kelvin are the green bulbs at? How much do they cost?


 im not sure what kelvin it doesnt really matter as long as they the green ones.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I realize what the second growth is at the base of my plant! I think I might have left a thyme seed inside when scraping out the pod!! Do you think this will be a problem? Will the roots begin tangling with each other?


 you need to get that out the best way you can cause you need all the room for the seedlings and like you said it may cause probs l8ter on down the road


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Dec 1, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I realize what the second growth is at the base of my plant! I think I might have left a thyme seed inside when scraping out the pod!! Do you think this will be a problem? Will the roots begin tangling with each other?


You should get that out, but first let's see a picture.


----------



## pullntubes420 (Dec 2, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> you need to get that out the best way you can cause you need all the room for the seedlings and like you said it may cause probs l8ter on down the road


 totally agree get it out


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2008)

I ripped it out guys, no worries!  Unfortunately, before I could take a picture! 

Oh man, my plants were all exhibiting yellow leaves and brown spots today. I freaked out and bought a proper pH test kit--I had the sneaking suspicion the fish tank strips weren't doing the trick. When I went to test the pH, lo and behold it was 7!!! I managed to get it down to 6 again as of this afternoon, phew! Let this be a lesson to everyone--*fish tank pH strips SUCK*. Get a proper pH kit for hydroponic systems. 

I'm a little surprised though, that the pH got out of hand this early--I've only been using distilled water. Any theories? I also picked up some Envy A+B nutrients on the recommendation of the hydroponics sales guy (he seemed to know I was interested in a little more than tomatoes  ) Anyone know about this brand of nutes?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I ripped it out guys, no worries!  Unfortunately, before I could take a picture!
> 
> Oh man, my plants were all exhibiting yellow leaves and brown spots today. I freaked out and bought a proper pH test kit--I had the sneaking suspicion the fish tank strips weren't doing the trick. When I went to test the pH, lo and behold it was 7!!! I managed to get it down to 6 again as of this afternoon, phew! Let this be a lesson to everyone--*fish tank pH strips SUCK*. Get a proper pH kit for hydroponic systems.
> 
> I'm a little surprised though, that the pH got out of hand this early--I've only been using distilled water. Any theories? I also picked up some Envy A+B nutrients on the recommendation of the hydroponics sales guy (he seemed to know I was interested in a little more than tomatoes  ) Anyone know about this brand of nutes?


yea you gotta watch that ph,thats what alot of grower OVERLOOK alot of times.I got a digital PEN style meter.invest in one.so easy to use.youll know you ph as soon as it is in water or wait like a second or 2 and thats it.i check my ph daily!itz that imp. to me.
Never heard anything about the nutes why dont you tell us a lil bit !


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea you gotta watch that ph,thats what alot of grower OVERLOOK alot of times.I got a digital PEN style meter.invest in one.so easy to use.youll know you ph as soon as it is in water or wait like a second or 2 and thats it.
> Never heard anything about the nutes why dont you tell us a lil bit !


The guy recommended it to me because he said it doesn't cause big shifts in pH and doesn't cause much nute burn. It comes in two white bottles, one with a red tomato on the front (Part A), and the other with a green tomato (Part B). Here's what it says on the back: "This two part Hydroponic nutrient concentrate is specifically formulated for indoor growing under low light conditions (artificial HID lighting). Its delicate balance of nutrients enables the grower to maintain vigorous-healthy plants; and brings out the natural color, flavor, and aroma of vegetables, herbs, and flowers."


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2008)

pullntubes420 said:


> i had some yellowing on my first set of leaves but i have heard that its pretty common with the aerogarden. but you may want to check you ph level. have you added any nutes yet?



You were so on the money pullntubes420!! I wish I had tested the pH earlier! I'm ashamed to put up these next pictures, the plants look none too healthy


----------



## pullntubes420 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bummer man. You might be able to turn it around with a ph balance im not sure though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2008)

*Day 14 - Saturday, 12/2/2008

*_Aerogarden Day/Light Schedule: 24/0_












1) Measured pH of 7! Balanced pH back to 5.5-6.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> The guy recommended it to me because he said it doesn't cause big shifts in pH and doesn't cause much nute burn. It comes in two white bottles, one with a red tomato on the front (Part A), and the other with a green tomato (Part B). Here's what it says on the back: "This two part Hydroponic nutrient concentrate is specifically formulated for indoor growing under low light conditions (artificial HID lighting). Its delicate balance of nutrients enables the grower to maintain vigorous-healthy plants; and brings out the natural color, flavor, and aroma of vegetables, herbs, and flowers."


 yea fool i know about that ...im talkin bout experience with the product.start a grow and use the nutes then post how they work or fail for you and exactly what you did!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea fool i know about that ...im talkin bout experience with the product.start a grow and use the nutes then post how they work or fail for you and exactly what you did!


LOL, will do! When should I start thinking about adding nutrients?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 14 - Saturday, 12/2/2008*
> 
> _Aerogarden Day/Light Schedule: 24/0_
> 
> ...


yea if that ph is off it fucks you all up.looks lke nute burn.i had the same probs till igot the ph right.Get a digital pen.
Man you have to watch those AG nutes..i hate em.Dont even use them since you got some 2 part nutes!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea if that ph is off it fucks you all up.looks lke nute burn.i had the same probs till igot the ph right.Get a digital pen.
> Man you have to watch those AG nutes..i hate em.Dont even use them since you got some 2 part nutes!


The pH meter at the store was running about 75 bucks--can I get a better deal online? What's a reasonably cheap price for a pH meter?

Do you think my plants are salvageable?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> The pH meter at the store was running about 75 bucks--can I get a better deal online? What's a reasonably cheap price for a pH meter?
> 
> Do you think my plants are salvageable?


 i would start germing more right now.its way too early to have those probs.
i paid about 70.00 to get it here with S&H.
i have this one http://www.professionalequipment.com/oakton-phtestr-basic-wd-35634-00/oakton-ph-meters/


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> i would start germing more right now.its way too early to have those probs.
> i paid about 70.00 to get it here with S&H.
> i have this one http://www.professionalequipment.com/oakton-phtestr-basic-wd-35634-00/oakton-ph-meters/


Do you think they might turn hermie or male because of the stress? Or do you think they won't be growing very well at all from here?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Do you think they might turn hermie or male because of the stress? Or do you think they won't be growing very well at all from here?


 i know it wil take time to recover if they do!id start over fresh!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 2, 2008)

sucks bout the ph heard good and bad about areogarden


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> sucks bout the ph heard good and bad about areogarden


 yeah,,,it really does work i own one mysself and had many grows with it..they just need stronger bulbs in the hood and a bigger rez..you just otta watch that damn thing too close.This shit aint supposed to be that hard!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

Might as well stick with them, im sure they will recover


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to stick with them for now. I figure, worst case scenario, I have to take out 4 of the 6 plants, since 2 have been visually unaffected by the high pH levels. How soon should I expect a recovery if it's going to occur?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

Probably a good week or so


----------



## pullntubes420 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would stick with it unless you dont mind starting over. I think they can pull out of it. I burned mine with nutes at first but they came back and are growing like no other.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2008)

Alright, I'm going to try something crazy here and it will probably end up putting the final nail in the coffin for these little guys, but I figure this is my first run so I might as well make all my mistakes now before my white widow seeds come. 

1) Decided to put in 1/2 dosage of nutrients (Envy A+B). 
2) Filled reservoir to brim, past fill mark. 
3) pH remains at 6.0


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2008)

good luck man, ima start fresh


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 4, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Alright, I'm going to try something crazy here and it will probably end up putting the final nail in the coffin for these little guys, but I figure this is my first run so I might as well make all my mistakes now before my white widow seeds come.
> 
> 1) Decided to put in 1/2 dosage of nutrients (Envy A+B).
> 2) Filled reservoir to brim, past fill mark.
> 3) pH remains at 6.0


Theyll be dead by tomorrow! If anything i would have added like canna rhizotinic to help emout with the stress factors.not more nutes!Start off with 1/4 strength when you start over.and wait a good month or until the first lil set of round leaves start to yellow and die.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 17 - Friday, 12/5/2008

*_Day/Night Schedule: 24/0_
pH: 6.0

So after making the hasty decision Wednesday evening to add nutrients, I'm pleased to announce (at the risk of jinxing it!) that my plants are recovering nicely!! When I checked them this morning, large new leaves had sprouted on 5 of the 6 plants, and they are bright green!  If you look at them with a magnifying glass, you can also see that they are coated with very fine, nearly invisible hairs--a feature which had disappeared during the sick period. Every plant has nearly sloughed off the yellow/brown decaying leaves.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Theyll be dead by tomorrow! If anything i would have added like canna rhizotinic to help emout with the stress factors.not more nutes!Start off with 1/4 strength when you start over.and wait a good month or until the first lil set of round leaves start to yellow and die.


Yeah, it was definitely a big risk, but these nutrients are apparently lauded for their mellowness. How long does it usually take nute burn to set in?


----------



## ismokedyoblunt (Dec 5, 2008)

thats good to hear bro


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Yeah, it was definitely a big risk, but these nutrients are apparently lauded for their mellowness. How long does it usually take nute burn to set in?


 well,damn they shakin back??Good looking out for the babies!Are those Organics?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> well,damn they shakin back??Good looking out for the babies!Are those Organics?


Like a Polaroid picture!!!  I'm not sure if they're organic, here's what the description says:
_Formulated with nutrient carriers that contain no unnecessary ingredients to interfere with plant growth, that can pollute nutrient solutions and eventually cause unnecessary vegetative growth. Contains NO chloride or sodium! Formulated with calcium nitrates that encourage a larger and stronger cell structure of calcium pectate. The cell is then less susceptible to disease and pests, thus giving more efficient water-nutrient intake. When growing under artificial lighting, the proportionate balance of phosphorus and potassium found in Envy is essential in maintaining a healthy metabolism during the entire bloom cycle._

_Made with nutrient carriers that have a low osmotic pressure. Nutrients, such as salts having too high osmotic pressure can leach water and nutrients from plant roots, causing fertilizer burn. pH regulated to ensure a stable and clear ionic concentrate that will not form a precipitated concentrate.

_​Will post pics this evening!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Like a Polaroid picture!!!  I'm not sure if they're organic, here's what the description says:
> _Formulated with nutrient carriers that contain no unnecessary ingredients to interfere with plant growth, that can pollute nutrient solutions and eventually cause unnecessary vegetative growth. Contains NO chloride or sodium! Formulated with calcium nitrates that encourage a larger and stronger cell structure of calcium pectate. The cell is then less susceptible to disease and pests, thus giving more efficient water-nutrient intake. When growing under artificial lighting, the proportionate balance of phosphorus and potassium found in Envy is essential in maintaining a healthy metabolism during the entire bloom cycle._
> 
> _Made with nutrient carriers that have a low osmotic pressure. Nutrients, such as salts having too high osmotic pressure can leach water and nutrients from plant roots, causing fertilizer burn. pH regulated to ensure a stable and clear ionic concentrate that will not form a precipitated concentrate._
> ​Will post pics this evening!


ooohhhhh.....ok i see...you mix those into the nutes!i gotcha.The hydro guy told you right.The envy is to mae your plants shake back from stresses and helps rebuild root developement!You did the right thing.if you can take sum pics and post em...i wanna SEE what they did cause i know the shape the babies were in.So i might wanna get summa dat!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

What i have read on the net...that envy is an awesome additive!im ordering some just in case shit happens!


----------



## jafer (Dec 5, 2008)

say, when you add nutz (i bought the fox farm six) i should empty the ag res right? then add new lukewarm water then the nutz, right? which one? thanks..


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2008)

jafer said:


> say, when you add nutz (i bought the fox farm six) i should empty the ag res right? then add new lukewarm water then the nutz, right? which one? thanks..


Definitely use lukewarm water, cold water will shock the roots. What stage of the grow are you at? Have you added nutes already? If not, it may not be necessary to flush the whole reservoir. Since I was using a half strength solution, I mixed it up with a half gallon of water, which I had room for in the reservoir. If you're already filled to the brim, you may need to flush some of the water to make room for the nutted water. I think this partial flushing may be preferable to doing a complete flush, since I've heard complete flushes put stress on the plants. Anyone else have thoughts on this?

If you've already added nutes, this is what I read on a hydroponics site, it sounds like good advice:_After two weeks of using the same nutrient solution, it is time for a nutrient change. The plants may have been using all of the nutrients up except for one, and now you might be heading for a nutrient imbalance. It is a good idea to run a tank full of plain water (or 1/4 strength nutrient solution) for a day in between nutrient changes, to flush out any nutrient buildup. During every nutrient change, consider using hydrogen peroxide to keep things clean and healthy. _​


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> What i have read on the net...that envy is an awesome additive!im ordering some just in case shit happens!


Yeah man, thanks!! I'm pretty pleased so far, Envy is definitely living up to the hype!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a couple before/after pictures:


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Here's a couple before/after pictures:


Damn homie them muthas shook all the way back!Im deff. ordering sum of dat!


----------



## ismokedyoblunt (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah thats some amazin shit how they shook back


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice banana!!!! good to see your babies are healthy again, good luck, +REP


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 6, 2008)

*Day 18 - Saturday, 12/6/2008*

_Day/Night Schedule: 21/3
pH: 6.0

_






1) Bright green color has returned to all plants. Nearly every plant has sloughed off the yellow, brown lower leaves.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1722652]Nice banana!!!! good to see your babies are healthy again, good luck, +REP[/quote]

Thanks SICC!!! I'm so relieved I could save my babies!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

thats amazing man, keep it up


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 6, 2008)

ismokedyoblunt said:


> yeah thats some amazin shit how they shook back


Thanks man!! Envy really did the trick, I'm a fan for life!!!


----------



## dacheefmiester (Dec 6, 2008)

looks like theyre good n heathy a little burn when theyre young will just make them stronger.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 6, 2008)

dacheefmiester said:


> looks like theyre good n heathy a little burn when theyre young will just make them stronger.


Wise words my friend, wise words, repped!


----------



## SAmisery (Dec 6, 2008)

how old are they?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 6, 2008)

SAmisery said:


> how old are they?


About 2 weeks old since the first 2 sprouts.


----------



## SAmisery (Dec 6, 2008)

well bro ill be watching, goodluck....

Also, im growing 4 aurora indicas bubbleponically right now to.. check the journal if you want.


----------



## pullntubes420 (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW!! what an improvement good job banna keep up the good work


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

pullntubes420 said:


> WOW!! what an improvement good job banna keep up the good work


Thanks tubes!! They made some amazing progress over the weekend, getting bushy!!  When should I be able to tell the sex of the plants? I was reading Tek's grow journal, and he said he was able to tell in 2-3 weeks!  Is that unusually quick? When should I start thinking of switching to a 16/8 light schedule?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks tubes!! They made some amazing progress over the weekend, getting bushy!!  When should I be able to tell the sex of the plants? I was reading Tek's grow journal, and he said he was able to tell in 2-3 weeks!  Is that unusually quick? When should I start thinking of switching to a 16/8 light schedule?


To find out the sex early...look up cloning for sex.
They should be on 18/6-24/24 the entire time during veg!
12/12 i suggest during flower.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

*Day 20 - Monday, 12/8/2008*

_Day/Night Schedule: 24/0
pH: 6.0

_I'm happy to say that the plants are growing like champs! They're even bigger than when I checked on them this morning! Ooh, and the closet is starting to smell like sweet sweet bud now  The best part of waking up!!_






_


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> To find out the sex early...look up cloning for sex.
> They should be on 18/6-24/24 the entire time during veg!
> 12/12 i suggest during flower.


Thanks man! I guess I can wait until they're a little older before I check out the sex. I can just see things getting cramped up in the Aerogarden fast, and I'm eager to get rid of ze males!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 20 - Monday, 12/8/2008*
> 
> _Day/Night Schedule: 24/0_
> _pH: 6.0_
> ...


I feel you man!Great recovery.A1 and your gonna need about 10 more cfl's


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> I feel you man!Great recovery.A1 and your gonna need about 10 more cfl's


Thanks man!! Time to celebrate!  I pushed 4 of the CFLs away to take the picture, got 5 going right now. How many do you think I'll need in total once they start crankin? Will I need as many lights when I flower?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks man!! Time to celebrate!  I pushed 4 of the CFLs away to take the picture, got 5 going right now. How many do you think I'll need in total once they start crankin? Will I need as many lights when I flower?


 Well...you need 10000 lumens during flower.
note:lumens do not add.
So yeah you should be good for now,but come time to flower youll need more cfl's....as many as you can fit that will benefit your ladies.!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

I just ran out and got a 400W high pressure sodium bulb from Home Depot, but they only had outdoor fixtures. Does anyone know a regular store that sells ballasts or indoor HPS lamps/fixtures? Can you use a HPS bulb during the veg state?


----------



## dacheefmiester (Dec 8, 2008)

how much did u spend on that bulb. ya the hps is wayyyyyyyy better than ur lights now theyll grow great under that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

dacheefmiester said:


> how much did u spend on that bulb. ya the hps is wayyyyyyyy better than ur lights now theyll grow great under that.


Thanks man, I'm pumped!! It was on sale for 20 bucks!


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Dec 8, 2008)

looking good HB! Keep it up. I was so geeked out during my grow I would check out my girl every morning.


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Dec 8, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks man, I'm pumped!! It was on sale for 20 bucks!


HPS is going to take that grow to the next level! I'd stick with the CFL's during veg and switch to HPS in bloom. One thing to keep in mind with the AG is you want to keep them small. I started to flower after my plant got to about 8" and she nearly tripled in size. I was just going to say that if you get more CFLs be sure to get some in the red spectrum but since you got the HPS all bets are off.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice and bushy, full recovery, shit, cant get any better huh? haha this one is for your plants  look good


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> looking good HB! Keep it up. I was so geeked out during my grow I would check out my girl every morning.


 Dude, I'm the same way now since my pH scare!! I'm even coming home during lunch to make sure a light hasn't fallen on a plant or anything


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> HPS is going to take that grow to the next level! I'd stick with the CFL's during veg and switch to HPS in bloom. One thing to keep in mind with the AG is you want to keep them small. I started to flower after my plant got to about 8&quot; and she nearly tripled in size. I was just going to say that if you get more CFLs be sure to get some in the red spectrum but since you got the HPS all bets are off.


 I KNOW!! I feel like I'm really maximizing the plant's potential with this bad boy--man this bulb is humongous!! Can you imagine how huge it's going to be if they all turn out to be female!?  I don't think I'd be able to keep up with all the watering! How high should I let the plants get in the veggie stage? I'd say they're only about 3-4 inches at this point. I'm going to run over to the hydroponics store today, what's a reasonable price for a ballast/lamp?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

&quot;SICC&quot;;1736255 said:


> Nice and bushy, full recovery, shit, cant get any better huh? haha this one is for your plants  look good


 You da man SICC!!  Things are goin awesome!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

Also interesting to note, the plants have really picked up their water consumption in the last few days. I've been keeping the water filled to the brim every morning, and when I checked it last evening, the plants had sucked up about a quarter of the reservoir! They're like Daniel Plainview, they drink it up!!! Does anyone know if someone's ever attempted to expand the Aerogarden reservoir?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Also interesting to note, the plants have really picked up their water consumption in the last few days. I've been keeping the water filled to the brim every morning, and when I checked it last evening, the plants had sucked up about a quarter of the reservoir! They're like Daniel Plainview, they drink it up!!! Does anyone know if someone's ever attempted to expand the Aerogarden reservoir?


 Yah as the roots grow and the plants start to THRIVE,,they gonna strt suckin up a whole lot more water!
Id let them get about 12"( very bushy from topping) ause they gonne triple in size during flower..so you gotta kinda take heed to that you know!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Yah as the roots grow and the plants start to THRIVE,,they gonna strt suckin up a whole lot more water!
> Id let them get about 12&quot;( very bushy from topping) ause they gonne triple in size during flower..so you gotta kinda take heed to that you know!


 All I have to say is, "Stay thirsty my friends."  If I let them get to 12 inches, couldn't that get a little out of hand during flowering? Bartleby was mentioning that he had some trouble after letting them get to 8 inches during the vegetative stage.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

I was checking out this grow guide on another post, I've bolded the crucial points: 

_The time when things should be near perfect is in or around the *3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth*. This is the *CRITICAL TIME for getting those female ratios up and up*. I realized this clearly when noticing how some plants hermed because of problems that occurred around this period of the plants development. If the problems occurred before this time - no herms. So for this reason I surmised that this is when the crucial gender selection is made by the plant. Now I believe that the genders are set in the seed however the environment has a massive impact on how this is expressed in the final phenotypic expression of the plants gender. There are probably many genes that govern this, however lets get into how to up these female ratios.

1. Level of nitrogen and potassium of the seedbed: A heightening of the standard level of nitrogen makes for more female plants originating from the seeds. A lowering of the nitrogen level shows more male plants. A heightening of the level of potassium tends to show more male plants, while a lowering of the potassium level shows more female plants. A combination of a higher nitrogen level for the period of a week or two and a lowering of the potassium level is recommended. 
2. Humidity and moistness of the seedbed: a higher humidity makes for an increase in the number of female plants from seed, a lowering for an increase in male plants. The same is valid for the moistness of the seedbed. 
3. *Level of temperatures: lower temperatures make for a larger number of female plants, higher temperatures for more male plants. *
4. Colour of light: more blue light makes for female plants from seed, more red light makes for more male plants. 
5. H*ours of daylight: few hours of daylight (e.g. 14 hours) makes for more female individuals, a long day (e.g. 18 hours) makes for more male plants. **_​I bought a timer last night as well, and I'm thinking of switching them to an 18/6 photoperiod to help increase the number of females. The temperature gets a little warm in there with all those CFLs on 24/7, and it seems that the cooler temperature in conjunction with the shorter photoperiod would help increase the number of females. What do you think?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

Ugh, I just called the hydroponics place, and they said the ballast would cost $150!! Their prices are way outta whack, they were selling HPS bulbs for $120 too! That's just ridiculous, how can they expect to compete?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

The Plants will triple in size, so just factor that into how much space you have to work with


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

I found someone on Craigslist who's willing to part with his sweet 400W HPS reflector for only $40! Anyone know a local, brick and mortar store that might sell ballasts on the cheap?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

*Day 21 - Tuesday, 12/9/2008*

_Day/Night Schedule: 18/6_
_pH: 6.0

_1) Switched from 24/0 photoperiod to 18/6 to reduce temperature, and improve instance of females.
2) Purchased secondary pump and airstone, but have not installed yet.
3) Plants on the left side of the system are showing significantly better growth than those on the right side, possibly because of the presence of the airstone on the left side of the reservoir. 






_





_


----------



## pullntubes420 (Dec 9, 2008)

lookin great man dont stop what ever your doin


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Dec 9, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I KNOW!! I feel like I'm really maximizing the plant's potential with this bad boy--man this bulb is humongous!! Can you imagine how huge it's going to be if they all turn out to be female!?  I don't think I'd be able to keep up with all the watering! How high should I let the plants get in the veggie stage? I'd say they're only about 3-4 inches at this point. I'm going to run over to the hydroponics store today, what's a reasonable price for a ballast/lamp?


I let mine get to about 8" and it got to be just under what the stock light arm could extend to. Since you're going HPS you don't have that limitation. They are going to drink a LOT! I had just one plant and I was refilling the reservoir twice a week at the end. I cant help you on the ballast since i stayed with the CFL's. You're over the rough stage now. Once they start to grow it's MUCH harder to kill them....They are weeds after all 

I would start thinking about what you can do for odor control now. I really wanted my grow to be don at the end. You could smell her just from opening the screen door to my house. It got old after awhile.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> I let mine get to about 8" and it got to be just under what the stock light arm could extend to. Since you're going HPS you don't have that limitation. They are going to drink a LOT! I had just one plant and I was refilling the reservoir twice a week at the end. I cant help you on the ballast since i stayed with the CFL's. You're over the rough stage now. Once they start to grow it's MUCH harder to kill them....They are weeds after all
> 
> I would start thinking about what you can do for odor control now. I really wanted my grow to be don at the end. You could smell her just from opening the screen door to my house. It got old after awhile.



Thanks man!! I can already see they're getting much thirstier! I'm having to put in about half a liter a day now, a number I imagine will only increase from here! Some of the leaves have already developed a deep, dark green sheen--they're getting tough! 

As for odor control, I've got a big Whirlpool HEPA filter at the base of the grow running 24 hrs a day. I've also got two smaller desktop HEPA filters which I haven't set up yet, but will later on in the grow. Do you think this will be sufficient? What did you do for odor control?


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Dec 9, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks man!! I can already see they're getting much thirstier! I'm having to put in about half a liter a day now, a number I imagine will only increase from here! Some of the leaves have already developed a deep, dark green sheen--they're getting tough!
> 
> As for odor control, I've got a big Whirlpool HEPA filter at the base of the grow running 24 hrs a day. I've also got two smaller desktop HEPA filters which I haven't set up yet, but will later on in the grow. Do you think this will be sufficient? What did you do for odor control?


Just wait till the roots start coming in really well. Them plants are going to drink a TON! As for the smell I just lived with it. It's kinda cool in the beginning because it's not out of control. When you get to the end of the grow (for me it was during the flush) the stink-o-meter just goes off the charts. I had an Ionic Breeze going but it didn't even make a dent in the smell. Like I said you could smell pot just by opening the screen door to my house. I had ONE plant in the friggin' basement room so that there were two doors between the main part of the house and the plant. Now that's STANK! If you can get a carbon filter and punch holes in your grow chamber that's the best you can do for odor control. barring that I don't know. I was looking at everything from industrial air scrubbers to Glade Plugins. If you don't have to be super stealthy then just try and forget about it. In any case just be prepaird.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> Just wait till the roots start coming in really well. Them plants are going to drink a TON! As for the smell I just lived with it. It's kinda cool in the beginning because it's not out of control. When you get to the end of the grow (for me it was during the flush) the stink-o-meter just goes off the charts. I had an Ionic Breeze going but it didn't even make a dent in the smell. Like I said you could smell pot just by opening the screen door to my house. I had ONE plant in the friggin' basement room so that there were two doors between the main part of the house and the plant. Now that's STANK! If you can get a carbon filter and punch holes in your grow chamber that's the best you can do for odor control. barring that I don't know. I was looking at everything from industrial air scrubbers to Glade Plugins. If you don't have to be super stealthy then just try and forget about it. In any case just be prepaird.


Hmmm...I'm in an apartment so I might need to figure out a good strategy. Do you think Glade/Febreze plugins would work?


----------



## fbd21 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Hmmm...I'm in an apartment so I might need to figure out a good strategy. Do you think Glade/Febreze plugins would work?


i'd go with a carbon scrubber. it doesnt just cover it up and you can never be too safe..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

fbd21 said:


> i'd go with a carbon scrubber. it doesnt just cover it up and you can never be too safe..


 
Yea go with the Scrubber, take alook at this 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90893-ultimate-odour-control-thread.html


----------



## Bartleby Jones (Dec 9, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Do you think Glade/Febreze plugins would work?


Nope. 

I was going to try the ONA gel but I just decided to live with it. Carbon scrubber is the way to go if you can.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 10, 2008)

It looks like I'm gonna have to go with the carbon scrubber, thanks guys! This ONA gel looks pretty promising through, has anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 10, 2008)

*Day 22 - Wednesday, 12/10/2008*

_Day/Night Schedule: 18/6_
_pH: 6.0

_1) Added second airstone to reservoir to cover right side of Aerogarden.
2) Purchased more durable, thicker reflective mylar paper for the walls. Current material is getting crinkled by the HEPA fan blast. 
3) Plants are becoming very fragrant, especially when the closet door is closed for a few hours and then opened. Considering purchase of ONA Gel or carbon scrubber at the hydroponics store this afternoon.
4) Plants continue to grow at an accelerated rate with the 18/6 photoperiod. 
5) Leaves are developing a healthy, dark green sheen and have become thicker. 

Questions:

1) What is the best way to use ONA Gel? In an improvised scrubber setup with a bucket and fan, or simply by opening up the canister in the room? 
2) The tubing for the second airstone is propping open the reservoir chamber door slightly. Would I be better served just removing the airstone?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2008)

Well Normally when you have the air stones your supposed to use one of the grow holes, but yours is filled up, I would keep it in there untill you weed out some males


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 11, 2008)

*Day 23 - Thursday, 12/11/2008*

_Day/Night Schedule: 18/6_
_pH: 6.0

_1) Plants continue their robust growth. The leafspans of the four plants on the left have grown significantly; the fan leaves now touch each other and form a fairly level canopy. 
2) One of the two smaller plants on the right exhibited drooping (but not discolored) leaves last night. This was concerning given the night schedule was about to begin. In the morning, however, the leaves were perky and raised.
3) The stems have begun "shedding", like a snake peeling off old skin. Underneath the sloughed areas the stem is bright green. 
4) Moved some clothes out of the closet so I don't get too popular at work. 

Will update with pictures later in the week! How do you put the pictures into thumbnail form?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 23 - Thursday, 12/11/2008*
> 
> _Day/Night Schedule: 18/6_
> _pH: 6.0_
> ...


jus go down the page and clicc "go advanced" then go down the page to manage attachments and upload the pics from you computer, all sounds good tho


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 11, 2008)

hey he looks kinda cute there ... what do you think he means with that "tonight you" stuff ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 11, 2008)

420weedman said:


> hey he looks kinda cute there ... what do you think he means with that "tonight you" stuff ?


Who the hell are you talking to tubs?? He's a dog! See? 

Yeah, I'm just a dog. Keep it up 420, and they may just haul you off. 

Classic!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's a picture from just a few minutes ago, I swear they're even bigger than this morning!!


----------



## gotot (Dec 11, 2008)

that's mad dense for just the aerogarden light. this one kid i bought mine off tried to use that light until it was a foot and a half tall. now its a shitty asswhite widow i don't even want in my garden of perfection


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

damn those ladies are gettin huge man holy shit! i wish i could rep you again haha i need to spead some love


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 12, 2008)

gotot said:


> that's mad dense for just the aerogarden light. this one kid i bought mine off tried to use that light until it was a foot and a half tall. now its a shitty asswhite widow i don't even want in my garden of perfection


Haha, that would be unbelievable if it was just the Aerogarden light!!  

I've actually got 5 CFLs on it, I just moved them aside to take a picture  I've got a 400W HPS for the flowering stage, but no ballast or hood just yet. What setup are you using in your garden?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 12, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1751899]damn those ladiws are gettin huge man holy shit! i wish i could rep you again haha i need to spead some love [/quote]

Yeah man, they're even bigger this morning!! These plants are growin freaky fast!! I wonder if this had anything to do with all that gamma radiation I blasted them with as seedlings  It's hard to believe that in just about 2 weeks, your guys are gonna be this big too!!


----------



## gotot (Dec 12, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Haha, that would be unbelievable if it was just the Aerogarden light!!
> 
> I've actually got 5 CFLs on it, I just moved them aside to take a picture  I've got a 400W HPS for the flowering stage, but no ballast or hood just yet. What setup are you using in your garden?


 well i only use the aerogarden for small clones(and these two haze seeds i planted). when they get bigger a transplant to dirt but i keep supplimental cfls everywhere


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Hand Banana*  
*Day 26 - Sunday, 12/14/2008*

_Day/Night Schedule: 18/6_
_pH: 6.0

1) Holy....shit....!!!! _ 
_2) Added more nutes!!!! 







_


----------



## gotot (Dec 15, 2008)

the aerogarden really speeds growth up


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2008)

Damn look at those Ladies!! keep it up Banana, your doin really good


----------



## gotot (Dec 15, 2008)

i put 2 haze seeds in the aerogarden about a week ago and they sprouted but aren't growing. suggestions?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 15, 2008)

gotot said:


> i put 2 haze seeds in the aerogarden about a week ago and they sprouted but aren't growing. suggestions?


That's strange; how much did they sprout in the Aerogarden? If they're already seedlings with leaves, I'd say get an airstone, that really seems to catalyze growth. 

If they're still basically seeds with taproots showing, it might be worthwhile to keep the lights off on the Aerogarden, as seeds tend to germinate more easily under low light conditions.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 15, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1770857]Damn look at those Ladies!! keep it up Banana, your doin really good [/quote]

Thanks man!!! We're gonna have some mad grows!!! And speaking of which, guess who just got his white widows


----------



## gotot (Dec 15, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> That's strange; how much did they sprout in the Aerogarden? If they're already seedlings with leaves, I'd say get an airstone, that really seems to catalyze growth.
> 
> If they're still basically seeds with taproots showing, it might be worthwhile to keep the lights off on the Aerogarden, as seeds tend to germinate more easily under low light conditions.


well there's no light leaks into the water chamber


----------



## dacheefmiester (Dec 16, 2008)

id start flowering by now just to pick out the males lookin good, and growin fast keep it up!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 16, 2008)

dacheefmiester said:


> id start flowering by now just to pick out the males lookin good, and growin fast keep it up!


Wow, I can start flowering already??  Sweet!!! 

It feels like just yesterday that they were just stunted little seedlings  The roots are freakin amazing on these guys now, it's like the whole reservoir is full of spaghetti!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

yea man, they are plenty big to flower now...ill say switch em over now ! remember they get to be 2-3x bigger !
and that areo garden is quite small


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweet! I'm going to switch everything up to the lower Kelvin CFLs tonight!! Can't wait to get that HPS set up!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds good, how tall are they? all you got to do is Measure the maximum plant size/space to grow, then subtract 6-8 inches from that total, then cut that number in half and switch to 12/12 when your vegging plants get to that size you just determined and your set


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 16, 2008)

They're about 4.5 inches tall right now, and I've got about 3 feet of vertical space to work with.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> They're about 4.5 inches tall right now, and I've got about 3 feet of vertical space to work with.


 
are you going to trim the lower growth ?
i got 2 plants flowering that were that size when i put them in.
they are now 21".. .done stretching... in soil

planted em in the same pot ... about 4-5 inches apart. i wish i trimmed em down some where they intersect alot with each other toward the bottom,i think the colas would be fatter


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

How do you go about trimming the lower growth? Does that involve just snipping off the lower leaves?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 17, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> How do you go about trimming the lower growth? Does that involve just snipping off the lower leaves?


basically ..... yea  ... wait like a week or 2 after you switch the light to 12/12 before u do it


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

420weedman said:


> basically ..... yea  ... wait like a week or 2 after you switch the light to 12/12 before u do it


Sweet, I've switched to 12/12 as of this morning  Keeping my fingers crossed guys!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck Banana!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 17, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Sweet, I've switched to 12/12 as of this morning  Keeping my fingers crossed guys!


my small ones stretched super fast the first 1-2 weeks... doubled in height.
i just trimmed their bottoms last nite


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

*Day 29 - Wednesday, 12/17/2008*

_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0






_


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

Lookin good banana! i jus updated my thread, checc out my sig


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks man!!! Your grow is gonna be like your namesake--SICK!!! God I love growing


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

haha same here, there all I think about


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1782671]haha same here, there all I think about [/quote]

Too true man, too true, I think I'd go crazy if I couldn't write about it on here!! The temptation to talk about growing is soooo great!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

haha i kno, thats what i was thinking haha  in here you can talk all you want, i mean my best homies kno but thats about it


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

Holy cow, my plants are drinking a TON of water.  I filled the reservoir to the brim yesterday afternoon, and checking it just now, they sucked up about 36 ounces. Where do you put it guys?


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 17, 2008)

Im new here but ive been watchin this journal for a bit on my friends account anyway lookin good man cant wait to see how flowering goes


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> Im new here but ive been watchin this journal for a bit on my friends account anyway lookin good man cant wait to see how flowering goes


Thanks man!!! I'm pumped to see how they turn out!! Are you starting a grow as well?


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 17, 2008)

I actually just had to end one about two months ago poor little girls were only two weeks old kills me to think how they would be doing now


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 18, 2008)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> I actually just had to end one about two months ago poor little girls were only two weeks old kills me to think how they would be doing now


Oh man, that's too bad, maybe you should try it again man! Nothing is more rewarding than growing


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 18, 2008)

what happened man?one died! im still lookin for that Envy..i saw it once before and i cant find it again...if you have the link..POST IT!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 18, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> what happened man?one died! im still lookin for that Envy..i saw it once before and i cant find it again...if you have the link..POST IT!


Oh man, one of your plants died? That sucks! Here's the link to Envy: http://www.briteideashydro.com/eshop/product.php?productid=195


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

nooooo!!!Dont Jinx me!LOL
Na i want sum just in case ya know...i saw what it did to your plants and i have to get some!Man your plants recovered like nothing!That Envy is sum good shit!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> nooooo!!!Dont Jinx me!LOL
> Na i want sum just in case ya know...i saw what it did to your plants and i have to get some!Man your plants recovered like nothing!That Envy is sum good shit!


Yeah man, it's pretty slick, it doesn't burn the plants at all, and they are just growing like crazy!! I was flipping through "The Best of the Growing Edge" the other day, and I happened to come across Envy being used in this cutting-edge rice paddy setup, pretty sweet!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever done the experiment in middle/high school, where you test out low levels of microwave radiation on plants? Back in middle school, I placed 5 lima beans plants to grow in front of a microwave turned on for 10 minutes a day, and then set them to grow under a lamp. There were two control groups, one made of 5 plants that grew exclusively under lamps, and the other, growing exclusively under sunlight. The results? The microwave treated plants germinated faster, and grew twice as fast as the lamp-only control group! The plants that grew under sunlight showed results in between the other two groups. 

I wonder if these results can be applied to bud growing? I nuked my seeds in the microwave for about 8 seconds during germination, but I'd be curious to see if consistent low-level exposure to microwave radiation/magnetism/heat would have on bud.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow really..? Never really heard of it .. But how does it work??


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey banana! looking good man nice setup! very nice!

could the radioactive enhancements, so to speak, derive from the spectrum of light energy that is produced? i dont have too much specific knowledge in this area but something to consider. maybe its rich in the blue spectrum light bands that mj loves so much for vegging. only a guess.

anyway check out my very first grow! i have some pics up, just look at the first or second thread page. happy growing!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141562-first-timer-anyone-have-feedback.html


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

Got good updates comin guys! Just gotta wait two hours for the dark period to end so I can take pictures  This morning, I found there was a tiny light leak in my closet from the foot of the door. My plants are on a shelf 4 feet above the ground and the light from the base of the door provides no visible illumination for the plants. Do you think this will be a problem?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

Naw they should be fine


----------



## shsironm4n (Dec 20, 2008)

How long have you been flowering and have you discovered which sex yet?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

*Day 32 - Saturday, 12/20/2008*

Day 4 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0

1) Added more nutrients.
2) Added 2 more CFLs.







3) No Signs of Sex Yet






_


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn those ladies are lush green, lookin really really good, nice and busy, i jus updated my journal, some of my babies are having a hard time


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Bartleby Jones said:


> Nope.
> 
> I was going to try the ONA gel but I just decided to live with it. Carbon scrubber is the way to go if you can.


I use ONA GEL.. Kinda hard to find since it's primary use is industrial. I get it online or on eBay. On ebay it's like $18/qt or $50/gal..The qt will last about 6 weeks.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hand Banana - Congrats man. I thought for sure you were gonna lose them. They look great now~ +rep for the save.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

yea man that Envy is some good Schit!
Still too early to tell sex


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 20, 2008)

wow dude lookin real good you said you were using an hps with those cfls as supplements for flowering right


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 20, 2008)

Very green indeed! Nice job so far on vegging them. What are your planes for Flowering?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

those cfls will work..but you need some power to get big colas!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Hand Banana - Congrats man. I thought for sure you were gonna lose them. They look great now~ +rep for the save.


Thanks man!! I thought they were goners there for a while too  Glad you're following my grow!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> wow dude lookin real good you said you were using an hps with those cfls as supplements for flowering right


Big update! I just got my ballast, extra bulb and reflector this evening for the bargain price of $100! I tested it out this evening, I feel like I'm on some strange alien planet when it's on  I'm going to be setting it up tomorrow to work in tandem with the CFLs. Gonna have to wear some sunglasses when I'm checking my plants from now on, it's gonna be bright!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> those cfls will work..but you need some power to get big colas!


Too true man, too true!! I'm going to be setting up my HPS tomorrow, it's gonna be sick!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1799639]Damn those ladies are lush green, lookin really really good, nice and busy, i jus updated my journal, some of my babies are having a hard time [/quote]

Thanks man, I just wanna drizzle some salad dressing on these guys and chomp em up they're so lush!!  

I think your guys are definitely going to pull through. I wasn't uploading pictures of my plants at their worst--they were in way worse condition than your OOG. Did you ever get that pH kit? Everything turned around when I was able to normalize that pH, which was way outta whack!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Very green indeed! Nice job so far on vegging them. What are your planes for Flowering?


Thanks man! I'm going to be setting up the HPS ballast and hood tomorrow, it's gonna be sweet!! I'm going to use the HPS alongside the CFLs, figure I can't blast those guys with enough lumens during flowering  

Hahahaha, I love Tim Meadows in that movie. "You can't OD on it!!! It's not habit-forming! It's the cheapest drug there is."


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 20, 2008)

thats sweet about the hps man cant wait to see these babys flower


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 20, 2008)

Question??? I just got (2) 40 watt halogens will they help me


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Question??? I just got (2) 40 watt halogens will they help me


I think you want to steer clear of the halogens. They generate a lot of heat, which could cause a fire, or at the least, burn your plants. They are also the wrong spectrum, which will cause your plants to grow poorly. They also use a lot more energy than CFLs or MH/HPS lamps. 

Halogens =


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh ok thanx I was wondering if I could use them what's the cheapest/ most efficient light bulb


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Oh ok thanx I was wondering if I could use them what's the cheapest/ most efficient light bulb


Go with CFLs all the way, they will give you the best bang for your buck. At $5-8 bucks a pop, they're easy on the wallet. 

Look for CFLs at 5500K+ like this for the vegetative stage, often labeled "Daylight": 







Look for lower Kelvin (2700K) CFLs like this for the flowering stage, often labeled "soft white":


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 4 of those but they don't glow White like daylight they kinda glow an orange color can I still use those .. Also Im using the AG lights on a soil grown plant and it's female should it go to 12/12


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 21, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> I have 4 of those but they don't glow White like daylight they kinda glow an orange color can I still use those .. Also Im using the AG lights on a soil grown plant and it's female should it go to 12/12


if its an orange color bulb and has showed sex and you have a female

orange cfl- soft white (2700k) -good for female

yes you can switch to 12/12 now!!

good luck happy growing


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

Just set up the HPS system in my closet guys, put on your sunglasses, and smoke em if you got em  It's gonna get bright in here!! Pictures coming soon!!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 21, 2008)

sounds great


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

*Day 33 - Sunday, 12/21/2008*

Day 5 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0_

*Cue the music from Sunshine*

1) Warming up the ballast.







2) Let there be light.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 21, 2008)

how about a pic of the plants and not the glare banana???


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> how about a pic of the plants and not the glare banana???









LOL, just kidding, updated with a picture of the ballast while warming up.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 21, 2008)

haha lmao my bad either it wasnt there before or you just added it


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 21, 2008)

bravo. bravo. couple more weeks and my closet'll be zingin like that...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 21, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> bravo. bravo. couple more weeks and my closet'll be zingin like that...


 yea,,,min too. the way they growin now!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 21, 2008)

very nice man! so if ya dont mind...what is the main reason you chose to go aero?

i am real new and just want to learn everything i can! thanks for the info on affordable cfl's for vegging. rep+

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141562-first-timer-anyone-have-feedback.html


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> very nice man! so if ya dont mind...what is the main reason you chose to go aero?
> 
> i am real new and just want to learn everything i can! thanks for the info on affordable cfl's for vegging. rep+
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141562-first-timer-anyone-have-feedback.html


Thanks man! I went for aeroponics/hydroponics because for several reasons:

1) The total control it gives you with what goes in your plants--I don't want to imagine all the crazy stuff that comes over the border in those bricks of Mexican schwag. 

2) Significantly faster growth rate over soil/outdoor grows. To illustrate, here is a picture of a plant I set in soil at the same time as my Aerogarden plants. (This picture is a few days old, the plant looks significantly healthier now, but still way smaller than its Aerogarden peers)







3) Saves time and labor, since there is no weeding, manuring, or digging.

4) Lowers risk of disease for the plants. 

5) Space efficient.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 21, 2008)

that soil plant will just be one blunt!!!!! right??????????????????????????


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> that soil plant will just be one blunt!!!!! right??????????????????????????


LOL, if that! I can't figure out if the plant is just stunted because it was left rootbound in a cup for so long, or if it's a sativa, because of the slender leaves. In any case, not expecting a whole lot from that one


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well no I didn't have them since the begining I want to put them in .. So should I??? I only have the AG lights on it and I think it's burning my top leaves


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Well no I didn't have them since the begining I want to put them in .. So should I??? I only have the AG lights on it and I think it's burning my top leaves


You can put the CFLs in whenever you get them. Earlier on in my grow, I was switching light schedules because I was concerned the CFLs were burning my leaves. It turned out that it was the pH of 8.0+ causing all my problems, so make sure you check all the possible culprits. Just keep the CFLs about a half-inch away from the leaves and they will not get burned.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the ones that glow orange do those work.. Not the daylight ones I don't have those


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> LOL, if that! I can't figure out if the plant is just stunted because it was left rootbound in a cup for so long, or if it's a sativa, because of the slender leaves. In any case, not expecting a whole lot from that one


 
its probally because it isnt in the areograden like the others...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks man! I went for aeroponics/hydroponics because for several reasons:
> 
> 1) The total control it gives you with what goes in your plants--I don't want to imagine all the crazy stuff that comes over the border in those bricks of Mexican schwag.
> 
> ...


 if you veg that plant long enough and flower properly,Youll get way more than a blunt.
Anyway it looks to me that you have a (K)Potassium deficiency or ph problem.Look into it!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> I have the ones that glow orange do those work.. Not the daylight ones I don't have those


You're gonna want those daylight ones for the vegetative stage, it helps to propagate females. You usually won't find the daylight ones in Target or Walmart. You should go to Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> if you veg that plant long enough and flower properly,Youll get way more than a blunt.
> Anyway it looks to me that you have a (K)Potassium deficiency or ph problem.Look into it!


I was feeling merciful a couple days ago, and I started properly feeding it with Envy nutes (after I took this picture). You're gonna love this purp, it just sprang right back into life! Hahahaha, I feel like a spokesman for Envy now!

I'll take a picture of it today so you can see the results


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

Rollitup is finally back up!! Here's that fledgling dirt-seedling after a little Envy:


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the tallest stalk of all the plants. It was the first to sprout, and has been the tallest plant consistently. As soon as I took off the Aerogarden hood, it rose above the canopy. Do you think this might be one of the males of the crop?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah its workin now! i dunno about your male man. doesn't look like any signs of sex yet from what i have learned....but thats not much lol


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 22, 2008)

too early to tell..........


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

*Day 34 - Monday, 12/22/2008*

Day 6 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0

_1) Built a hanging reflector out of poster board and mylar reflective material. 
2) Added two more CFLs on splitters, bringing the total number of CFLs to 9. (3 Daylight, 6 Soft White)


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 22, 2008)

even better then before


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 22, 2008)

try the reddish for flower and the clear white for veg. when are you gonna go to 12/12? and don't worry about the tall one, my tallest one turned out to be a fem.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Man all i got to say is them mujthas made a major major comeback..i still cant find those envy nutes.Gimme the number to the hydro store you got it from.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> try the reddish for flower and the clear white for veg. when are you gonna go to 12/12? and don't worry about the tall one, my tallest one turned out to be a fem.


I'm already on 12/12 actually, I just thought a mixed spectrum might be beneficial.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 22, 2008)

word. well let me know how it goes. how long have you been in 12/12 and have they sexed yet? one of mine showed after like 3 days, but the other took 8 i think. i dunno, i didn't really keep track.  all i know is that i planted them 11/4 and went 12/12 the weekend of the florida/alabama game. livin at the beach is great, but i lose track of the days too easily lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Man all i got to say is them mujthas made a major major comeback..i still cant find those envy nutes.Gimme the number to the hydro store you got it from.


Hahaha, thanks man!! Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> word. well let me know how it goes. how long have you been in 12/12 and have they sexed yet? one of mine showed after like 3 days, but the other took 8 i think. i dunno, i didn't really keep track.  all i know is that i planted them 11/4 and went 12/12 the weekend of the florida/alabama game. livin at the beach is great, but i lose track of the days too easily lol


Man, I'm not sure if I could keep them alone that long--that reservoir needs to be topped off every couple of hours now! They've only been on 12/12 for about 6 days, so no clear signs of sex yet. I'm dying to thin out the boys though, I hope they start sexin soon!


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 22, 2008)

i hear that. then you can make some room for the girls. my 2 are drinking a lil more than half res. a day now. it's really sketchin me out now bc i'm about to go home for 3 days for xmas.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> i hear that. then you can make some room for the girls. my 2 are drinking a lil more than half res. a day now. it's really sketchin me out now bc i'm about to go home for 3 days for xmas.


You read my mind man!!! Thankfully I'm only going to be going home for two days!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> i hear that. then you can make some room for the girls. my 2 are drinking a lil more than half res. a day now. it's really sketchin me out now bc i'm about to go home for 3 days for xmas.


 i lost a crop like that.
I went on a lil trip for the weekend.i was growing in the AG,man i filled that bitch upas much as it would go with water,,i come back and the ag makin a funny noise...the res bone dry.plants just about dead,,they dided the next day,,You gotta be careful with timing that!


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah. i dunno what to do. maybe try and rig up a tube from a gallon jug to the res that'll refill the res as it goes down like one of those pet water bowl thingies


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> yeah. i dunno what to do. maybe try and rig up a tube from a gallon jug to the res that'll refill the res as it goes down like one of those pet water bowl thingies


Has anyone ever attempted this? I think I might need to do this at some point.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 22, 2008)

no, but i dont see why it wouldnt work. it's the same concept as siphoning, but if the water level's up, then no water will come out, but as it drops, water will refill until it's full and stops again. i'm gonna work something out with extra air pump tubing i have tomorrow


----------



## NewThumb (Dec 22, 2008)

I would like to see what the roots look like, could you take a picture if its no trouble.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2008)

nice goin man, your plants are lookin great, cant wait to see them flowering gonna be a nice harvest


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> You're gonna want those daylight ones for the vegetative stage, it helps to propagate females. You usually won't find the daylight ones in Target or Walmart. You should go to Home Depot or Lowes.


*well im on my third day of floweing ITs already shown all the White hairs since like a week before I put it 12/12 *


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

NewThumb said:


> I would like to see what the roots look like, could you take a picture if its no trouble.


Sure thing NewThumb! I was going to take a picture this morning, but my day cycle hadn't started yet, so I'm going to take some later this afternoon. 

I was checking out the roots last night actually, and I noticed there's been a buildup of some kind of white mineral on a few of the seed pods. When I squirted it with water, it seemed to dissolve a little. I think it might be precipitated nutrients, any thoughts?

Other than that, the roots seem very healthy, basically filling up the whole reservoir. A few roots have even begun creeping up the reservoir wall, like vines. The taproot of each plant is nearly as thick as its stem. The only thing that troubles me is how I'm going to possibly separate the males from the females in this mess of roots!


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 23, 2008)

So what u think send it to 12/12 with 2700 lumens cfls


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> So what u think send it to 12/12 with 2700 lumens cfls


Yeah man, definitely! If you've already got little white hairs going that sounds like a go to me! You should start a grow journal man, what strain are you growing?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 23, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Man, I'm not sure if I could keep them alone that long--that reservoir needs to be topped off every couple of hours now! They've only been on 12/12 for about 6 days, so no clear signs of sex yet. I'm dying to thin out the boys though, I hope they start sexin soon!


"...that reservoir needs to be topped off every couple of hours now!"

*Why is that? If they are using that much water, you have a leak.*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> "...that reservoir needs to be topped off every couple of hours now!"
> 
> *Why is that? If they are using that much water, you have a leak.*


im sure if he had a leak he would notice it, but you got to remeber he has all 7 pods filled


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah. my 2 little ones drink half a res a day. just got new pics up in my journal. check it


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> yeah. my 2 little ones drink half a res a day. just got new pics up in my journal. check it


Dude, your plants are freakin huuuuge!!! You're doing awesome man!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

Just noticed this white hair coming out of the tallest plant, is this a sign of a female? (Sorry for the low quality picture, the HPS really screws up pictures sometimes)


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

that looks like the new growth from the top of the plant? the V hairs come from the nodes


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 23, 2008)

wats up bannana im kinda new to the growing thing so dont take my word for it but in response to separating the roots when its time to pull the males what if you clipped the males down and gave the male roots a little time to die maybe they would be easier to separate from the live female roots but i dunno im just throwin out suggestions
anyway lookin good and keep it up crossin my fingers for females


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 23, 2008)

that's what i did. i just cut them off at the base, waited like 3 days, opened the little door on the front, and grabbed the top of the roots with a pair of forceps. the whole thing came right out easily and didn't hurt the other plants. but then again, if you just cut em and leave em, i've heard that won't hurt em either. the roots will just rot away and you can rinse em out next time you change your res.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 23, 2008)

and brainwaves, no, i havent surfed bali. been there a few times, but never surfed it. my buddy owns a shop that imports furniture from there. i used to live in hawaii though. that's some sick ass surf. got to see the eddie aikau invite whie i was there. sick ass shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1813190]that looks like the new growth from the top of the plant? the V hairs come from the nodes[/quote]

Ah, you're probably right, these females are elusive! I was able to find what looks like a male for sure, but I couldn't take a decent picture  

Looks like I'm going to be doing some chopping tonight, but I will post pics this evening just to confirm.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> wats up bannana im kinda new to the growing thing so dont take my word for it but in response to separating the roots when its time to pull the males what if you clipped the males down and gave the male roots a little time to die maybe they would be easier to separate from the live female roots but i dunno im just throwin out suggestions
> anyway lookin good and keep it up crossin my fingers for females


Good thinkin man, I'm gonna have to do that tonight! Should I just use a very sharp cooking knife?


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 23, 2008)

use scissors if you have em. i have some fishing shears that are made for cutting serious offshore heavy line and that's what i use. like a razor thru butter.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

Also, here are some pictures of my roots:


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 23, 2008)

they look nice man


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

I think this one's a male guys, there are distinct clusters of balls on this plant's top node. Sorry about the picture, I can't seem to properly focus under HPS lights.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2008)

looks like 2 cherry balls to me...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 23, 2008)

if ya dont mind a little shameless self promotion...

check it out banana new pics!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141562-first-timer-anyone-have-feedback.html


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> if ya dont mind a little shameless self promotion...
> 
> check it out banana new pics!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141562-first-timer-anyone-have-feedback.html


Badass pictures Jesse, love your gun!! Gonna have to take a picture of my Desert Eagle now 







_Now, dicks have drive and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell pussy and they want a piece of the action. And you thought you smelled some good old pussy, and have brought your two little mincey faggot balls along for a good old time. But you've got your parties muddled up. There's no pussy here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a prick, you are having second thoughts. You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your guns, and the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"..written on the side of mine...should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... Fuck off! _


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice man! Nothin like a Desert Ezzz at your side!

How long after the preflowers start to appear can you accurately sex? Generally?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Badass pictures Jesse, love your gun!! Gonna have to take a picture of my Desert Eagle now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn banana! Sorry to hear the bad news.Just chop em dont pop em!


----------



## gotot (Dec 23, 2008)

where's the shotti at? "I protect my land like a farmer"-juelz santana. I saw some cops shit where a guy sawed off a hand gun and put a AK butt on the end shit was serious.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

haha this fool, all strapped up, plz tell me that thing is real, i'd rep you on that but i goot spread sum luv


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1816589]haha this fool, all strapped up, plz tell me that thing is real, i'd rep you on that but i goot spread sum luv[/quote]

If the cops ask, it's just an airsoft gun, but y'all know better how Banana rolls


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Nice man! Nothin like a Desert Ezzz at your side!
> 
> How long after the preflowers start to appear can you accurately sex? Generally?


 Thanks man!! I might take that down in a few days, it's a little too gangsta  Good question about the sexing, I imagine I wouldn't want to wait longer than 10 days, after which I've heard the male is capable of releasing pollen


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Damn banana! Sorry to hear the bad news.Just chop em dont pop em!


 Hahaha, you know I'm just playin purp. I got lazy last night after a few blunts, and I decided to give that plant just one more day to show some pistils.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2008)

gotot said:


> where's the shotti at? &quot;I protect my land like a farmer&quot;-juelz santana. I saw some cops shit where a guy sawed off a hand gun and put a AK butt on the end shit was serious.


 "You messed with the wrong melon farmers. Thug life!" Dude, that's freakin crazy, was the hand gun automatic? Reminds me of this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjUDCyDCuI


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2008)

What's the best way of disposing of the male plant carcasses?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> What's the best way of disposing of the male plant carcasses?


..sum people make oil and other shit out the leaves , but i just throw bury them somewhere..people go through the trash!So deffinitely not in the trash can


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea jus toss em out, you cant really make hash or oil with male plants


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 24, 2008)

mine went in my wood burning stove


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2008)

Just killed the male...and it felt good!!! I noticed that of the six plants, the male was the only one that had leaves without fine white hairs. Could I be lucky enough to have 5 females?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Just killed the male...and it felt good!!! I noticed that of the six plants, the male was the only one that had leaves without fine white hairs. Could I be lucky enough to have 5 females?


 you will know soon enough!


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 24, 2008)

wouldnt that be a nice christmas present


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 24, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1812893]im sure if he had a leak he would notice it, but you got to remeber he has all 7 pods filled [/quote]

I have 6 pods filled. It just seems like it's using water really fast.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I have 6 pods filled. It just seems like it's using water really fast.


 the more plants that are in there the more water they gonna drink!Especially when they start thriving!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 25, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I have 6 pods filled. It just seems like it's using water really fast.


I've got 5 filled right now, and it's still using water ridiculously fast!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!


Damn shes so prefect.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 25, 2008)

I think they're all females guys, it's a Christmas miracle...or I'm really high!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

Hopefully! haha, good lucc man


----------



## NewThumb (Dec 25, 2008)

Just got one for Christmas. I want to test out other plants before I grow marijuana in it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 25, 2008)

NewThumb said:


> Just got one for Christmas. I want to test out other plants before I grow marijuana in it.


Why wait man, it's ready to go right now!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 25, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1823844]Hopefully! haha, good lucc man [/quote]

I checked the bases of all the top colas and at least 2 had little hairy, dusted pistils coming out. The rest look like they're headed in that direction as well. Will check again first thing tomorrow when the day cycle begins


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey some do look they have lil pistols in that pic so hopefully they all are


----------



## RivalNYC (Dec 26, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I checked the bases of all the top colas and at least 2 had little hairy, dusted pistils coming out. The rest look like they're headed in that direction as well. Will check again first thing tomorrow when the day cycle begins


I just read every post in your thread and I wanted to congratulate you on your grow. I'm also doing an AG grow (now day 22 in flowering) and in the beginning, my lower leaves looked real bad (yellow, brown spots, dry, etc). It's amazing how quickly they recover, though, if you stay with them. 

I bought a 250w HPS at the start of flowering and I must say the results are great so far! I have 2 females going, and the amount of water they drink is astounding! You'll be filling that res up every day pretty soon, believe me!

Anyway, awesome job so far and if you only wind up with one male, you're gonna have one nice yield at the end. 

Here's my grow if you're curious.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/136895-aerogarden-deluxe-lowryder-dwarf.html


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 26, 2008)

RivalNYC said:


> I just read every post in your thread and I wanted to congratulate you on your grow. I'm also doing an AG grow (now day 22 in flowering) and in the beginning, my lower leaves looked real bad (yellow, brown spots, dry, etc). It's amazing how quickly they recover, though, if you stay with them.
> 
> I bought a 250w HPS at the start of flowering and I must say the results are great so far! I have 2 females going, and the amount of water they drink is astounding! You'll be filling that res up every day pretty soon, believe me!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments man, I can't believe those are just two females in your grow, it's huuuuuge!!! How close are you to harvest?


----------



## RivalNYC (Dec 26, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks for the comments man, I can't believe those are just two females in your grow, it's huuuuuge!!! How close are you to harvest?


Yeah, these Lowryder Dwarfs are so bushy. Anyway, they are only on day 22 of flowering, so I'm thinking it will be at least 3-4 more weeks until harvest. I'm pretty surprised at the size of the buds in only 3 weeks. Hopefully, they will get a lot larger and dense in the next couple of weeks. 

Can't wait to see more pics of your grow.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 26, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I've got 5 filled right now, and it's still using water ridiculously fast!!


I spoke too soon. Now that my plants have healed, they're beginning to use lots of water. I refill once a day and it's using prolly 3 qts. If it gets to the point the AG runs dry, I'll have to pull one or two.

If I have to pull any from my AG, can I put it/them in soil at this late stage. They are approching the end of 6 weeks of flowering.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I spoke too soon. Now that my plants have healed, they're beginning to use lots of water. I refill once a day and it's using prolly 3 qts. If it gets to the point the AG runs dry, I'll have to pull one or two.
> 
> If I have to pull any from my AG, can I put it/them in soil at this late stage. They are approching the end of 6 weeks of flowering.



naw that wont work, but i mean if there already 6 weeks in flowering, id let em go untill its too much to water em then chop em early, so you can have at least have some good smoke


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 26, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1825597]naw that wont work, but i mean if there already 6 weeks in flowering, id let em go untill its too much to water em then chop em early, so you can have at least have some good smoke[/quote]

I guess that's what I'll have to do then if it starts running dry.. Thanks for letting me know. It's appreciated!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

no prob, but look at this AG thread, this guy did transplant them into soil, its only been a day or so i thin he said but the plant looks ok, his are only in veg tho, take a look, maybe they will survive, im not sure, on what i have read and researched, the plant woldnt survive, https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/137860-new-aerogarden-6.html


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1826499]no prob, but look at this AG thread, this guy did transplant them into soil, its only been a day or so i thin he said but the plant looks ok, his are only in veg tho, take a look, maybe they will survive, im not sure, on what i have read and researched, the plant woldnt survive, https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/137860-new-aerogarden-6.html[/quote]

Thanks for that. I subscribed and I'll be keeping an eye on them. I may just really lollipop them and not worry about it. I just want to expolre all options at this point.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Fa sho i feel you on that checc my thread in a lil ima update in a couple hours or so


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1829452]Fa sho i feel you on that checc my thread in a lil ima update in a couple hours or so[/quote]

I'm subscribed so I'm with you all the way SICC...

Hey, I found this grow site I think is pretty informative. We all might want to check it out. Here's the link: http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I'm subscribed so I'm with you all the way SICC...
> 
> Hey, I found this grow site I think is pretty informative. We all might want to check it out. Here's the link: http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/


 Nice find hairy!Its a lil old but people still can use all the great info!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 27, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I'm subscribed so I'm with you all the way SICC...
> 
> Hey, I found this grow site I think is pretty informative. We all might want to check it out. Here's the link: http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/


Always glad to have a new site to reference, thanks Hairy!!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Always glad to have a new site to reference, thanks Hairy!!





purpdaddy said:


> Nice find hairy!Its a lil old but people still can use all the great info!


Thanks Purp! - I thought it had some good info.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Always glad to have a new site to reference, thanks Hairy!!


Yeah, me too. I thought it had a lot of good info!


----------



## phoenix862 (Dec 27, 2008)

Great lookin Grow man i started at the beginning and did the whole time lapse deal but keep up the good work! gonna subscribe Love hydro


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

but they have hundreds od sites like the one hairy found..ya just gotta find em and save em..and most importantly post em!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 27, 2008)

*Day 39 - Saturday, 12/27/2008*

Day 11 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0








_1) Discovered another male! 













2) Began foliar feeding with a 1/4 solution of Envy A&B nutrients.

3) Observed some yellowing of the lower leaves on two plants. What does this usually suggest?

4) Plants are now using 3/4 of the reservoir per day!

5) Added more nutrients.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn lookin really good, nice spottin the male, kill that mother fucer haha, less plants means less water


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1831729]Damn lookin really good, nice spottin the male, kill that mother fucer haha, less plants means less water [/quote]

Haha, way ahead of ya!! The male actually had some nice dusting on its leaves, so I stuck it in the freezer for later use  Can the males be used to make cannabutter?

Damned straight about the water, I left them alone for exactly 26 hours and they had sucked up nearly the entire reservoir!! Gotta make sure I stay close from now on--either that or kill more plants!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

hahah fa sho, as to the cannabutter, i dont think you can use male plants but i could be wrong, but the females have the trichomes you kno, shit im high ahah cant think strait  , im not home for 9 ours a day at work, hopefully mine to drink too much haha, id jus wait untill you confirm all the sex's then if it is too much, cut a another plant


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

i think you can only use the male fan leaves and even those contain a very low thc content,,,its the females you keep every clipping,leaf,fan leaf,,,etc,,,,but ya gotta kinda have alot of them,


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 28, 2008)

So lets say u have to kill the plant early but u can see the hairs but no budds can u smoke it


----------



## dacheefmiester (Dec 28, 2008)

ya wont get you high tho unless ur hella lightweight


----------



## theelite85 (Dec 28, 2008)

This is an awesome grow and im hoping to get the same results I have a Diy aeroponics system that I just finished yesterday and I also am using just bagseed. Wish you all the luck man!
Check out my journal Im on day 3 so i would appreciate everyones input I will be adding pics every few days Its crazy how fast they realy grow!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145378-newbie-diy-system-pics.html


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Haha, way ahead of ya!! The male actually had some nice dusting on its leaves, so I stuck it in the freezer for later use  Can the males be used to make cannabutter?
> 
> Damned straight about the water, I left them alone for exactly 26 hours and they had sucked up nearly the entire reservoir!! Gotta make sure I stay close from now on--either that or kill more plants!


Damn males. That pod looks like a little dick...lol Looking nice man. I just uploaded pix and a grow report for last week. I have 6 females in an AG as you prolly know. If you get a chance, please take a look and lmk what you think.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2008)

theelite85 said:


> This is an awesome grow and im hoping to get the same results I have a Diy aeroponics system that I just finished yesterday and I also am using just bagseed. Wish you all the luck man!
> Check out my journal Im on day 3 so i would appreciate everyones input I will be adding pics every few days Its crazy how fast they realy grow!
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145378-newbie-diy-system-pics.html


 Thanks for following my grow!! Your setup looks downright amazing, your plants are going to be growing at breakneck speed with that 400W HPS and all that reflective material!!! 

Be sure to look out for my next Aerogarden grow with White Widow, to be titled *"There Will Be Bud"*.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice WW, i have three OG Kush seed left so my next grow is gonna be some killer dank


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Damn males. That pod looks like a little dick...lol Looking nice man. I just uploaded pix and a grow report for last week. I have 6 females in an AG as you prolly know. If you get a chance, please take a look and lmk what you think.


Haha, thanks, I couldn't wait to rid myself of that male!! Oh man, 6 females?? That's gonna be slick--as long as you can keep the reservoir full!  I'll be watchin! How do you add reps on this crazy new RIU interface?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835389]Nice WW, i have three OG Kush seed left so my next grow is gonna be some killer dank[/quote]

Oh man, I'm always in the mood for some OG Kush--such an awesome smoke!! Do you think you're gonna go for a Bubbleponics for your next grow?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Oh man, I'm always in the mood for some OG Kush--such an awesome smoke!! Do you think you're gonna go for a Bubbleponics for your next grow?



Im probably going to do a couple more grows with the AG, i like it, and you can change back to the old forum skin, go to myrollitup, on the left hand side go to setting & options, then go to edit options and the last field you can edit is the forum skin, change it to Blzin 07


----------



## theelite85 (Dec 28, 2008)

I cant beleive how fast yours grew in like 35 days im shocked! Dude how secure is this website?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

lol its pretty secure, it takes alot of money to investigate, those pigs have better things to do besides try to track some kid who could be ling about growing plants


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

yea this website is based in Canada...its legal to talk about all this shit out there!And yall got it damn good in cali too(Sicc)..man a damn card with a dispensary!I love it and cant wait till that law comes to LA.itll never come LA cause yall sum PROTESTIN muthas! yall cali boys protest until yall get the law past!We in LA dont do anything like that so i guess itll always be like it be.Hey sicc did NOTORIOUS, the movie hit Cali yet?Gotta see it


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Naw its likes Jan somthing, is it good?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835979]lol its pretty secure, it takes alot of money to investigate, those pigs have better things to do besides try to track some kid who could be ling about growing plants[/quote]

Ugh, does this mean I should put one of those lame signatures like, "Everything I write on here is a lie"?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2008)

theelite85 said:


> I cant beleive how fast yours grew in like 35 days im shocked! Dude how secure is this website?


Thanks man!! I think the site is pretty secure, but why should I worry after all, I'm just making silk replicas of cannabis plants...for personal use!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn, I accidentally let a weak overhead light stay on in my closet one hour after the big lights shut off, will this mess up my flowering? Or can I just let the cycle run as usual tomorrow?

So today:

13/11

Tomorrow:

12/12


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

they should be, hopefully they wont go hermi, time will tell, continue wit the same light cycle 12/12, and for those lil disclaimers, those are for people who are too paranoid


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1836744]they should be, hopefully they wont go hermi, time will tell, continue wit the same light cycle 12/12, and for those lil disclaimers, those are for people who are too paranoid[/quote]
yea man listen to Sicc and dont mess with the 12/12 cycle for nothing!Its the most important and delicate time of growing!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 29, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man listen to Sicc and dont mess with the 12/12 cycle for nothing!Its the most important and delicate time of growing!


 I was checking some other posts and I saw some people have accidentally extended their day period in flowering 5-34 hours, with no ill effects. I think it would have been a bigger problem if I had let the plants settle into the night cycle for 5 hours, then turned on a light in the middle of the night, interrupting the cycle. Obviously though, I don't want to make this a habit--keeping my fingers crossed for no hermies!! God, if I see balls and pistils on them in a few days...*Music from the Crying Game*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

lol, i got my fingers crossed


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 29, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Haha, thanks, I couldn't wait to rid myself of that male!! Oh man, 6 females?? That's gonna be slick--as long as you can keep the reservoir full!  I'll be watchin! How do you add reps on this crazy new RIU interface?


Dunno man, my scales just went away a week or so ago and I have no idea how to give reps now. I owe out a bunch.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

go to your rollitup, then to settings & oprion on the left side, then click EDIT OPTIONS, and the last field to change on the bottom is the forum skin, change it to Blzin 07


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Eu man speacking about the lighting tomorrow I won't be home and I won't be able to turn off the lights . is it ok to leave on for like 5 hours then turn off the lights .. Or jus leave the lights on or off


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Eu man speacking about the lighting tomorrow I won't be home and I won't be able to turn off the lights . is it ok to leave on for like 5 hours then turn off the lights .. Or jus leave the lights on or off


 if your growing in an AG the lights come on /go off automatically.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 30, 2008)

No I'm just Using the lights turning them off manually


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> No I'm just Using the lights turning them off manually


 go to wal-mart or preferrably LOwes...they have the digital light timers for like 30.00 a piece and thry well worth it.You need a light timer


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 30, 2008)

But until I get them can I do that


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

of course you can do that just make damn sure you turn em on/off at the same time everyday.They dont like it when you MISUSE thier photoperiod!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

jus get a regular timer, like 5 bucc's haha, hook it up to a figure 8 cord, or and old ps2 cable then you can control the lights, i start out 24/0 for vegging for the first two weeks, then switched to 18/6


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 30, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Eu man speacking about the lighting tomorrow I won't be home and I won't be able to turn off the lights . is it ok to leave on for like 5 hours then turn off the lights .. Or jus leave the lights on or off


During the vegetative stage, it doesn't matter if the photoperiod bounces around a little bit, but you just want to make sure they're getting at least 18 hours of light. Like purp said, the AG lights turn on and off automatically on an 18/6 schedule, so it's pretty worry-free. During the flowering period though, a timer is *mandatory, *you've got to stay as close to 12/12 as possible.That's why I was making such a big deal out of accidentally extending my flowering period to 13/11.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

yea my veg time is 17 1/2 on and 6 1/2 off haha, kinda messed up, but they sem to like the extra 25 mins to sleep


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 30, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1843082]yea my veg time is 17 1/2 on and 6 1/2 off haha, kinda messed up, but they sem to like the extra 25 mins to sleep[/quote]

That makes sense. When I switched my guys from 24/0 to 16/8, they seemed to perk up a lot more. Just don't let em sleep *too* long, spare the rod and spoil the cheeba


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 30, 2008)

*Day 42 - Tuesday, 12/30/2008*

Day 14 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0

_1) One plant has fully shown gender: Female with large white, hairy pistols and nothing resembling balls.  

2) Roots were browning after the removal of two males. Added one teaspoon of 3% hydrogen peroxide solution to the reservoir last night. This morning, the roots look much whiter!

3) A few lower leaves had turned completely yellow, but were still supple, suggesting a magnesium deficiency. Added one teaspoon of epsom salt to the reservoir last night. 

4) pH has been fluctuating from 4.0-6.0 the last few days, as the reservoir is drained on a daily basis.

5) The tallest cola is 12 inches from the HPS bulb; is this sufficient space, or will I need to relocate my AG to an area where there is more vertical room?


----------



## theelite85 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds good dude! So you guys think that i shouldnt leave lights on 24 hours a day?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> That makes sense. When I switched my guys from 24/0 to 16/8, they seemed to perk up a lot more. Just don't let em sleep *too* long, spare the rod and spoil the cheeba



yea same here, i started 24/0 for the first two weeks, then when i switched to 17 1/2 / 6 1/2 they really shot up, everything sounds good tho, need some pics tho!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

theelite85 said:


> Sounds good dude! So you guys think that i shouldnt leave lights on 24 hours a day?


 i would leave mine on 24 hours but im afraid of that ballast and bulb getting too hot and burning down some shit.I am running 1 400w HID lamp.Theres a few factors you have to take heed to before making the decision to go 24/0..like is it going to burn my house down,,is it gonna get too hot and heat stress my plant.Man theres plenty of things you gotta consider before switching!Do a lil research before you do anything!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 31, 2008)

theelite85 said:


> Sounds good dude! So you guys think that i shouldnt leave lights on 24 hours a day?


It depends, are you using CFLs, or a higher powered bulb like a HPS or MH? If you're just using CFLs, you don't have to worry too much about leaving them on 24 hours a day--they just don't get that hot. If you're using High Pressure Sodium/Metal Halide bulbs, you probably don't want to leave it on 24 hours a day. My closet already gets pretty toasty on the 12/12 cycle with ventilation and carbon filters running.


----------



## theelite85 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds good I didnt know that the hps light gets so hott, which sucks because im growing in a Closet. Guess im gonna have to put a fan in there!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 31, 2008)

theelite85 said:


> Sounds good I didnt know that the hps light gets so hott, which sucks because im growing in a Closet. Guess im gonna have to put a fan in there!


It's not as big a deal since it's wintertime, but I can only imagine how unbearable the heat from the HPS would get during the summer! To be on the safe side, you should definitely need some fans in there to keep the temperature nominal.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 31, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1845887]yea same here, i started 24/0 for the first two weeks, then when i switched to 17 1/2 / 6 1/2 they really shot up, everything sounds good tho, need some pics tho!!!![/quote]

Putting up pictures tonight! Gonna need your help with one of their genders--I'm afraid I might have another male!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Putting up pictures tonight! Gonna need your help with one of their genders--I'm afraid I might have another male!


Go ahead on and put dem pics up so we can see what you workin with.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 31, 2008)

They're a little bit blurry, but what do you think?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like balls to me, kind blurry but im pretty sure you got another male


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 1, 2009)

*Happy New Year Everyone!!! *
*
Day 44 - Thursday, 1/1/2009*

Day 16 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0

_1) Yellowing in the lower leaves has diminished since application of epsom salts.

2) Fine yellow spotting/speckling on the top of two colas. Do you think this might be light/heat burn?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1850226]Looks like balls to me, kind blurry but im pretty sure you got another male[/quote]
yep looks like a male to me..buts its blurry so dont hold me to this and i cant give you an exact answere


----------



## buddster420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> During the vegetative stage, it doesn't matter if the photoperiod bounces around a little bit, but you just want to make sure they're getting at least 18 hours of light. Like purp said, the AG lights turn on and off automatically on an 18/6 schedule, so it's pretty worry-free. During the flowering period though, a timer is *mandatory, *you've got to stay as close to 12/12 as possible.That's why I was making such a big deal out of accidentally extending my flowering period to 13/11.


Well I really fucked up I did not notice my plants we already touching the lights and them seemed to have singed many of the baby growth and many of the white hairs are gone... I haven't had time to raise them because they out grew the stand so now I have to rig something to raise them ... So now fear from burning them more I have not turned on the lights for more than 24 hrs what will mostlikely happen ... I will fix the lights when I get home from work.. 
Should I pluck off like burned leaves and baby growth from the top or let it try and recooperate


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *Happy New Year Everyone!!! *
> 
> *Day 44 - Thursday, 1/1/2009*
> 
> ...


 BANANA- you ph is a lil high for stage of growth you in...you need to be 5.5-5.8 during flower cause your plant needs the nutrients that are easily uptaken with a lower ph.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> BANANA- you ph is a lil high for stage of growth you in...you need to be 5.5-5.8 during flower cause your plant needs the nutrients that are easily uptaken with a lower ph.


Good call, I'm gonna start lowering it gradually today. Do you think I should flush the reservoir?


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good Bannana hey guys question for all ? Do you think that lower temperatures mean more females? Also how cold is to cold? I can close the vent in my bedroom which makes it like 60 degreez farenheight at night just wondering if this is a good Idea or not . I read somewhere that said lower temps make females more likeley


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Good call, I'm gonna start lowering it gradually today. Do you think I should flush the reservoir?


Like purp says.
You dont have to flush for Ph. I'd just adjust it and check it in a couple hrs since you're pretty close anyway. Just get it in the 5.2-5.8 range and you should be good.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Good call, I'm gonna start lowering it gradually today. Do you think I should flush the reservoir?


 no just put some Ph down to lower the alkalinity percentage in th water/make your numbers drop


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> no just put some Ph down to lower the alkalinity percentage in th water/make your numbers drop


Yeah, I know, that's what I've been using to regulate. I meant the flushing as a separate issue, should I be flushing my reservoir to get rid of excess nutes and solids at this stage?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Yeah, I know, that's what I've been using to regulate. I meant the flushing as a separate issue, should I be flushing my reservoir to get rid of excess nutes and solids at this stage?


I only flush the AG every 2 weeks, unless there is a problem and that's been okay so far for me.


----------



## milesokeefe (Jan 3, 2009)

hey banana,

great job thus far. I've been watching this thread for sometime now, I've got a similar set up with an aerogarden classic. I have recently run into a minor issue and was wondering if any of you kind people out there could help in finding a solution. my "girls", lets hope, are between 1-3 weeks in, i started them at different time periods, and just within the past few days the largest of the three is starting to show signs of yellowing and slight burning on one of the leaves, practically the entire leaf with the occasional spot or two on others. The second largest is now doing the same thing and i am puzzled to what is doing this. I have been giving the proper amount of nutes, fox farm grow big, and i try and keep my ph around 6.3. I just got done flushing the resevior as well, so everything is new and clean. 

Could someone please shine some light on what I'm doing wrong, I dont want them to die 

also, I apologize for not adding pics, my camera is lame 

thanks so much,
Miles


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

milesokeefe said:


> hey banana,
> 
> great job thus far. I've been watching this thread for sometime now, I've got a similar set up with an aerogarden classic. I have recently run into a minor issue and was wondering if any of you kind people out there could help in finding a solution. my "girls", lets hope, are between 1-3 weeks in, i started them at different time periods, and just within the past few days the largest of the three is starting to show signs of yellowing and slight burning on one of the leaves, practically the entire leaf with the occasional spot or two on others. The second largest is now doing the same thing and i am puzzled to what is doing this. I have been giving the proper amount of nutes, fox farm grow big, and i try and keep my ph around 6.3. I just got done flushing the resevior as well, so everything is new and clean.
> 
> ...


Hey Miles!! Welcome to the forum, and thanks for following my journal! 

I've also had some yellowing problems lately, but in trying to diagnose them, I found that yellowing can suggest any number of problems. Where are the yellowing leaves on your plants? The lower leaves? New growth?

Your pH might also be a little high for this stage of growth, and your plants might not be absorbing the vital nutrients they need as a result. As purpdaddy and Hairy mentioned, you should try to bring that pH down to the 5.2-5.8 range, but do so gradually.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

milesokeefe said:


> hey banana,
> 
> great job thus far. I've been watching this thread for sometime now, I've got a similar set up with an aerogarden classic. I have recently run into a minor issue and was wondering if any of you kind people out there could help in finding a solution. my "girls", lets hope, are between 1-3 weeks in, i started them at different time periods, and just within the past few days the largest of the three is starting to show signs of yellowing and slight burning on one of the leaves, practically the entire leaf with the occasional spot or two on others. The second largest is now doing the same thing and i am puzzled to what is doing this. I have been giving the proper amount of nutes, fox farm grow big, and i try and keep my ph around 6.3. I just got done flushing the resevior as well, so everything is new and clean.
> 
> ...


Post some pix if yuo can. A pix IS worth a 1000 words. 
Your Ph should be under 6. I run 5.2-5.8. You may be locking out the nutrients they need to grow. Just top them all to get them the same size or you'll have issues later.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

Jus by wat you said its the PH, thats way to high, idk even test my PH and i kno that


----------



## milesokeefe (Jan 3, 2009)

okay first off, thank you for taking the time to respond. I was able to work out the bugs in my camera and have attached a couple pics of my oldest plant, sorry if the quality is a bit off. as you can see the yellowing is on the bottom set of leaves.

now it was mentioned that my ph could be a little high, how do i lower this gradually. I have been adding nutes to do this up until now, if say its at 6.8 ill add enough to get it down to 6.3, but is this correct method in adjusting ph? and Hairy you said to top my plants to keep them all at the same level, how do i do this effectivley? 

thanks again.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

milesokeefe said:


> okay first off, thank you for taking the time to respond. I was able to work out the bugs in my camera and have attached a couple pics of my oldest plant, sorry if the quality is a bit off. as you can see the yellowing is on the bottom set of leaves.
> 
> now it was mentioned that my ph could be a little high, how do i lower this gradually. I have been adding nutes to do this up until now, if say its at 6.8 ill add enough to get it down to 6.3, but is this correct method in adjusting ph? and Hairy you said to top my plants to keep them all at the same level, how do i do this effectivley?
> 
> thanks again.


Just add Ph down to the soup. When you make a new batch of nutes, adjust your Ph AFTER you add the nutes. Always allow enought time for the mix to stabalize before checking Ph or anything. and get a ppm meter as wel.. That'll help you judge how many nutes they need. Running 6.3 is still to high IMHO. _*These babies dont need nutes yet. You're burning them up..*_

To top them you just pinch them off at the main stem at say the 4th of 5th node. You can top them every couple weeks while they are vegging if you want lots of colas.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

take a look at this



https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...m-diagram.html


----------



## milesokeefe (Jan 3, 2009)

so should i stop adding nutes and just wait, what ph should i try to be at for this stage of growth? when should i start up again?


----------



## milesokeefe (Jan 3, 2009)

so would your recommend to fimm opposed to topping, what is preferred amongst growers? in my instance i dont have much vertical height to work with so if anything i could utilize bushing out a little bit more.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

Well im going to topp, jus depends what you wanna do, topping give you 2 new shoots of growth and fiming gives you 4 i think, but fimming is a lil different, i would jus topp them, and keep the PH in the range that hariy gave you a page back


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

Just buy a kit that looks like this, so you can adjust your pH easily


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

milesokeefe said:


> so would your recommend to fimm opposed to topping, what is preferred amongst growers? in my instance i dont have much vertical height to work with so if anything i could utilize bushing out a little bit more.


You can fem them. Just cut off 70-80% of the new leaf shoots that form from the main stem.
If you'll spend your spare time reading the threrads and especially the FAQ's on this site, you'll get a wealth of information. Keep your reading focused on hydro (water grows)


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

milesokeefe said:


> so should i stop adding nutes and just wait, what ph should i try to be at for this stage of growth? when should i start up again?


No nutes and just top off with Ph adjusted bottled water for awhile. Tap water hasn't worked well in the AG for me. The *chloramine* in my tap water kills my plants.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

milesokeefe said:


> so should i stop adding nutes and just wait, what ph should i try to be at for this stage of growth? when should i start up again?


I would continue adding nutrients according to the schedule on the bottle. As long as you keep the pH at the proper levels (5.2-5.80), the extra nutrients shouldn't harm the plant. The browning leaves will never recover, but the new growth will be healthy as long as you adjust.


----------



## milesokeefe (Jan 3, 2009)

okay thanks guys, I'll keep you posted on their progress


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I would continue adding nutrients according to the schedule on the bottle. As long as you keep the pH at the proper levels (5.2-5.80), the extra nutrients shouldn't harm the plant. The browning leaves will never recover, but the new growth will be healthy as long as you adjust.


 Did you see how new his plants are? Way to young for full nutes IMHO. These are weeds!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

*Day 46 - Saturday, 1/3/2009*

Day 18 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 5.5

_1) Pollen sacks began to clearly develop on the plant I posted pictures of a few days ago. One sack looked like it had already begun opening. Sprayed down with water to deactivate any loose pollen and covered with a bag, then cut it down from the base. 

2) One plant appeared to be turning hermi; it had long white pistils on three separate bud sites. However, on the top cola, a sack-like growth had developed between the pistils. I pried at the growth with a pair of forceps, and it unfolded. It turned out to be a tiny leaf which had simply not uncoiled. Make sure you guys check for this before chopping down any suspected hermies!

3) The third, and largest plant has shown no signs of sex on the main stem. However, on many of its lower branches, there are separate bud sites forming which have already released long white pistils. Is it unusual for white pistils to appear on the branches before they appear on the main stem? 

4) Final Count: 3 Females + 1 Female in the Soil


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

Lookin good man, cant wait for the buds to fill out


----------



## buddster420 (Jan 3, 2009)

Coming along nicely man they look. Good .. 
Can I ask u question couple of the trichomes have 2 red long hairs but they are on the stem and it's only a few but it's only it's third week of flowering


----------



## 420DrGreenthumb (Jan 3, 2009)

Ooh, very nice man


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

buddster420 said:


> Coming along nicely man they look. Good ..
> Can I ask u question couple of the trichomes have 2 red long hairs but they are on the stem and it's only a few but it's only it's third week of flowering


Thanks man! I've got the exact same thing, just saw a white hair turn red a few days ago! I think that it's normal, and we can expect a lot more as we progress into flowering. Wake and bake time 

Does anyone know what the purpose of the red hairs is, and why some strains have them and some don't? All I know is, better red than dead!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

SICC";1864642]Lookin good man said:


> Ooh, very nice man


Thanks guys!! Those buds are gonna be so tasty in a few weeks time, I can't wait!! God I love growing


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 4, 2009)

well i dont know what the red hairs are for but i know they are good and tasty


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 4, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 46 - Saturday, 1/3/2009*
> 
> Day 18 of Flowering
> _Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
> ...


*Should be plenty plants for some weighty buds.*

Hey - I just uploaded this weeks pix of all 6 ladies in my AG. please take a look and let me know what you think, please.


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks great Man Keep it up !


----------



## buddster420 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kool thought it was dying


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 5, 2009)

You checking your Ph & ppm? Those leaves look like they are sagging some.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 5, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> You checking your Ph & ppm? Those leaves look like they are sagging some.


Good observation--I just got a ppm meter the other day; I'll be testing the water this afternoon. I have a feeling the reservoir is in need of a flush with all these dead root masses sloughing off material. The slight drooping might also be attributable to my rapid pH shift from 6.0 to 5.5. They seem to be recovering nicely now though!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 5, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> Looks great Man Keep it up !


Haha, why did you think they were dying? I've got some hardy little ladies here


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Good observation--I just got a ppm meter the other day; I'll be testing the water this afternoon. I have a feeling the reservoir is in need of a flush with all these dead root masses sloughing off material. The slight drooping might also be attributable to my rapid pH shift from 6.0 to 5.5. They seem to be recovering nicely now though!


What are you using to text Ph? I have 2 kits and both give totally different results. I just uploaded a pix of my test of these 2 kits. Take a look and then we can talk about the accuracy of Ph test kits. I think they suck....


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> What are you using to text Ph? I have 2 kits and both give totally different results. I just uploaded a pix of my test of these 2 kits. Take a look and then we can talk about the accuracy of Ph test kits. I think they suck....


I'm using the General Hydroponics test kit; I was using a fish tank test kit earlier and it was worthless; it would report a pH of 5-6 when the pH was actually 7+. The General Hydroponics test kit seems to be right on the money though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2009)

*Day 49 - Tuesday, 1/6/2009*

Day 21 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 5.5

_1) Began foliar feeding with Terracycle worm casting solution this weekend. The plants seem to love it so far, the leaves have perked up.

2) Added more nutrients

3) Hello ladies...


----------



## Kratose (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, they are looking good. I hope mine are there soon!

Proving I get females. Found one male, 5 potential females left.

Keep up the grow, they are looking good!


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 6, 2009)

wow dude lookin great do you know if all of these are the same strain or are they seeds from a couple different bags


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Wow, they are looking good. I hope mine are there soon!
> 
> Proving I get females. Found one male, 5 potential females left.
> 
> Keep up the grow, they are looking good!


Thanks for watching Kratose! They grow up so fast, they'll be in your pipe before you know it! I'll be following your grow with interest 



surfthebrainwaves said:


> wow dude lookin great do you know if all of these are the same strain or are they seeds from a couple different bags


Thanks man!! I think they must be different strains, since I had been collecting the seeds for a couple months. Even so, I was surprised to see so much variation among the plants. The plant in the soil and the plant on the left appear to be sativa dominant, the fan leaves are extremely thin and the node spacing is quite large. The bushy plant in the foreground appears to be a strong indica, it has humongous fan leaves! The tallest plant in the background appears to be somewhere in between the two, I'm excited to see how she smokes!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 6, 2009)

comin along nicely man


----------



## Kratose (Jan 6, 2009)

I have never used a aero garden. Didnt think it would have Adequate lighting, and space for the grow I would want

how does it work. Dont the plants outgrow it? Do the roots have enough space to grow?

I have grown many times, but no nothing about growing with a erogarden. 
Not sure I would be able to get the harvest I would want. Like a ounce or more off a plant. Like I should get with my big afgan

But I am interested to know how it works for you


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 6, 2009)

o nice man lucky to get such good variation are you more of a sativa guy or indica or mix?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2009)

Kratose said:


> I have never used a aero garden. Didnt think it would have Adequate lighting, and space for the grow I would want
> 
> how does it work. Dont the plants outgrow it? Do the roots have enough space to grow?
> 
> ...


It definitely doesn't have enough lighting, and as I've been figuring out in flowering, not nearly enough space in the reservoir! But it's awesome all the same!  

The Aerogarden forces you to get creative, and come up with solutions to these problems, all the while giving you a great education in hydroponics. 

As you can see from my journal, I didn't stick with the stock Aerogarden lighting, but supplemented it with CFLs during the vegetative stage. A few days into flowering, I removed the hood and used a HPS, supplemented by CFLs. 

My new challenge to tackle is supplementing the reservoir. If the reservoir has to be refilled every other day, this leaves the plants susceptible to extreme shifts in pH, or inadequate watering. I'm thinking of using a siphon to keep the reservoir constantly refilled from a separate, massive reservoir. 







There have been many successful Aerogarden grows on here. Check out my boy Bartleby Jones, he went through flowering just using CFLs, with a pretty impressive yield at the end! Check out Dave's Aerogarden Grow too, it's ridiculous! Note his creative use of fabric softener sheets to mask the smell


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2009)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> o nice man lucky to get such good variation are you more of a sativa guy or indica or mix?


Oh man, the eternal question! Now obviously there's a time and a place for both indicas and sativas, but man, I just gotta say--much to purpdaddy's chagrin--that I lean on the sativa side. 

Why? Mainly because I like to be high at work, which requires that I remain pretty functional. Heavy indicas are the best at making me "forget it all" but they simultaneously strip me of my ability to do anything but sleep and eat. I haven't tried a lot of indica/sativa hybrids, so maybe that's the answer! 

How about you?


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 6, 2009)

you couldntve put it better i mainly lean towards sativas cause i like to be out and about doin stuff but nothins better for watchin a movie or somethin like that than an indica i guess my ideal strain would be like an 80/20 on the sativa side i found a couple of haze crosses that have that ratio no its just a waiting game till i can grow again


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 6, 2009)

and thats a pretty good idea with that supplemental res are you thinkin about making that now or after harvest for the next one cause i would love to see how you do that


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2009)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> you couldntve put it better i mainly lean towards sativas cause i like to be out and about doin stuff but nothins better for watchin a movie or somethin like that than an indica i guess my ideal strain would be like an 80/20 on the sativa side i found a couple of haze crosses that have that ratio no its just a waiting game till i can grow again


Oh man, you're so right, 80/20 sounds just about perfect 



surfthebrainwaves said:


> and thats a pretty good idea with that supplemental res are you thinkin about making that now or after harvest for the next one cause i would love to see how you do that


Thanks man! I'm thinking of doing it this weekend, keep a look out!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 6, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> It definitely doesn't have enough lighting, and as I've been figuring out in flowering, not nearly enough space in the reservoir! But it's awesome all the same!
> 
> The Aerogarden forces you to get creative, and come up with solutions to these problems, all the while giving you a great education in hydroponics.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, that should solve the water problem.

Yeah, I will take a look at those grows. Always like checking out something new.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 7, 2009)

To me, I would use the Aerogarden for clones. That would be the shit. I might just pick one up for a cloner. Would you recommend it for that? 

Aeroponics is great for promoting root growth and starting a nice root system, then you just put it into whatever medium once you have a good root system going. 

Hmmm..I think I am picking one up for a cloner!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 7, 2009)

Kratose said:


> To me, I would use the Aerogarden for clones. That would be the shit. I might just pick one up for a cloner. Would you recommend it for that?
> 
> Aeroponics is great for promoting root growth and starting a nice root system, then you just put it into whatever medium once you have a good root system going.
> 
> Hmmm..I think I am picking one up for a cloner!


You can't go wrong using the Aerogarden as a cloner, I've heard nothing but rave reviews about the AG when used this way. Check out Linen's and Things or Bed Bath and Beyond, they're liquidating the Aerogarden Classic inventory with 50%+ price cuts. I picked mine up for about 60 bucks, totally worth it!!


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 7, 2009)

yea ill definetly be looking to see how it turns out good luck man


----------



## Kratose (Jan 7, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> You can't go wrong using the Aerogarden as a cloner, I've heard nothing but rave reviews about the AG when used this way. Check out Linen's and Things or Bed Bath and Beyond, they're liquidating the Aerogarden Classic inventory with 50%+ price cuts. I picked mine up for about 60 bucks, totally worth it!!


Cool man thanks. Its so cheap cause they are going out of business right? Yeah man, they would be great for cloneing I would think, as Aeroponics is.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 7, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Cool man thanks. Its so cheap cause they are going out of business right? Yeah man, they would be great for cloneing I would think, as Aeroponics is.


Nah, the guy at Bed Bath and Beyond said they were just making room for the newer models. I know that Aerogarden stock has been doing poorly lately, hopefully they'll stay in business though!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm still not seeing any bud growth on the main stem of my tallest plant, does that seem a little strange this late into flowering? The other two plants are just bursting with buds, what do you suppose could be the problem? The top of the tallest plant is about 8 inches away from the light now, could the heat be stunting the growth?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 8, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm still not seeing any bud growth on the main stem of my tallest plant, does that seem a little strange this late into flowering? The other two plants are just bursting with buds, what do you suppose could be the problem? The top of the tallest plant is about 8 inches away from the light now, could the heat be stunting the growth?


You said late flowering, but they look like they are in early flowering from their size... That seed is just one that requires a long period to flower. A sativa, maybe. Problem with diff seeds from diff bags is that you just cant be sure where it came from.


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yo, Been keeping up with your grow from go. Congrats on your journey... you may want to write a letter to Envy : )
Where did you get it from?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 10, 2009)

Joe Schmoe said:


> Yo, Been keeping up with your grow from go. Congrats on your journey... you may want to write a letter to Envy : )
> Where did you get it from?



Hey Joe, thanks for following my grow!  That's a great idea, I'm definitely going to write a letter to the fine makers of Envy, they're the best!! I got it from a local hydroponics store, it seems hard to find online; if you can't find it in either place, drop me a PM and we can work it out!

Are you working on a grow?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 10, 2009)

*Day 53 - Saturday, 1/10/2009*

Day 25 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 5.5

_1) Massive bud site formation. Only 8 bud sites were visible at the last update, now there are closer to twenty.

2) Purchased twenty gallon Rubbermaid tub for auxiliary reservoir. 

3) Setting up webcam today to monitor grow room when I am away. Condolences to purpdaddy for his tragedy


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking good! I really wanna see some pix and find out how your aux. res is going to work.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 53 - Saturday, 1/10/2009*
> 
> Day 25 of Flowering
> _Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
> ...


Looks like your gonna have a good harvest. Good yield. 

The website finally started working for me, I got my update pics. most of them are starting to preflower now. 

Yours are looking really good though. Keep it up. Yeah, I heard what happend to purp, that sucks man. Hope whoever did it gets what they deserve.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

how do you have your CFL's set up. I have HPS, but I wanted a few CFL for side lighting. I want to hang them down on the sides. I know what to get for lights, but really not sure what I can get that I can hang like that, And not sure what there would be to buy that the CFL light would go in.

I usually grow with just HPS, but more lights the better, and I wouldn't mind adding 2 CFLs hanging for side lighting.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 12, 2009)

Kratose said:


> how do you have your CFL's set up. I have HPS, but I wanted a few CFL for side lighting. I want to hang them down on the sides. I know what to get for lights, but really not sure what I can get that I can hang like that, And not sure what there would be to buy that the CFL light would go in.
> 
> I usually grow with just HPS, but more lights the better, and I wouldn't mind adding 2 CFLs hanging for side lighting.


You could say I have a dynamic CFL setup  I have two desk lamps on flexible heads, with the hoods taken off. I have two splitters on each lamp, giving me three bulbs per lamp. I keep the CFLs craned as close to the plants as possible--about an inch--and I readjust the CFLs daily, as the plants grow outward. I also position them so they are flooding new budsites, or areas shaded by fan leaves. CFLs are a great way of getting the hard-to-reach areas, you should do it!

Your grow is going great by the way!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 12, 2009)

*Day 55 - Saturday, 1/12/2009*

Day 27 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 5.5

_1) Tied a string to the tallest plant to bend the main stem, and flood the lower budsites with light.

2) Buds grew overnight on the main stem of the tallest plant.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

Lookin good B, filling out nicely


----------



## James T Kirk (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been reading this thread since the beginning...great work...inspirational. I only wish my wife would let me set up a grow area. But it is still fun to watch your progress and if she ever changes her mind I'll have your postings to guide me.

I have used an Aerogarden for 'regular' herbs, mostly basil and it works great. There is nothing better than making home made pizza and putting fresh basil on it...except if I had something growing in it to &#8220;stimulate&#8221; an appetite before the pizza!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

thats when stealth grownig come long


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 13, 2009)

James T Kirk said:


> I have been reading this thread since the beginning...great work...inspirational. I only wish my wife would let me set up a grow area. But it is still fun to watch your progress and if she ever changes her mind I'll have your postings to guide me.
> 
> I have used an Aerogarden for 'regular' herbs, mostly basil and it works great. There is nothing better than making home made pizza and putting fresh basil on it...except if I had something growing in it to stimulate an appetite before the pizza!
> 
> Keep up the great work!


Kirk!!!! Thanks for following my grow man! I'm definitely going to try growing the standard Aerogarden herbs after I finish up this harvest, pizza and fresh basil sounds awesome  You've just gotta unleash this little number on your wife:


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 55 - Saturday, 1/12/2009*
> 
> Day 27 of Flowering
> _Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
> ...


A little LST will get you lots of buds!!!


----------



## phoenix862 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey whats up been checking on your grow from time to time since start looking awesome man! +Rep fa sho! I started mine like 3 days before you did if your curious to compare.



P.S. You know how to add rep with the "New" RIU??? no more scales can we still?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2009)

go to this thread man, and spread the word


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145193-new-rollitup.html


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 14, 2009)

phoenix862 said:


> Hey whats up been checking on your grow from time to time since start looking awesome man! +Rep fa sho! I started mine like 3 days before you did if your curious to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. You know how to add rep with the &quot;New&quot; RIU??? no more scales can we still?


 Thanks man!! Your grow is going great too, nothing better than seeing those first delicate trichomes...mmm!!!  I cannot believe how many plants you have in that closet either, really impressive!! I was pissed about the new RIU format, you can't add reps! To change it back, go to "Edit Options" in "My Rollitup", then scroll all the way to the bottom, and change the skin back to "blzin-07".


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 14, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> A little LST will get you lots of buds!!!


 Keeping my fingers crossed man!! Do you think I should do it to all the plants, not just the tallest?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 14, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed man!! Do you think I should do it to all the plants, not just the tallest?


For sure, spread out the tallest one some. I lst'd all of the ones I have in the AG just for a couple of weeks. Because they are so crowded I needed to get light to the lower branches. What I am doing this past week is just moving the stalks around and tucking in some fans so the new, lower flowers get direct light from the hps. I dont have to tie them anymore to lst them. Take a look at my pix and you can see all the sideways growth from doing that. I see my lower buds are taking off and growing up to meet the higher ones. Looks like it's working.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> You could say I have a dynamic CFL setup  I have two desk lamps on flexible heads, with the hoods taken off. I have two splitters on each lamp, giving me three bulbs per lamp. I keep the CFLs craned as close to the plants as possible--about an inch--and I readjust the CFLs daily, as the plants grow outward. I also position them so they are flooding new budsites, or areas shaded by fan leaves. CFLs are a great way of getting the hard-to-reach areas, you should do it!
> 
> Your grow is going great by the way!!


Thanks man, yeah I Already have a 6inch CFL shoplight in there as sidelighting. But I wanted to get a few more CFLs in there, get a few splitters and just hang them on the sides. One on each side. Along with my HPS and 6inch shoplight that would really help. Plus I have a 150WHPS coming to me, whenever it gets here. 

Thanks man, yours is going great too. I wish I was as far along as you are. How long did you veg for? I vegged for 6 weeks, Probably a little longer than I should have, If needed I have the room, just really didnt want 5foot plants. lol 3ft woulda been better. But hey, at least I will get good yields


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for offerin to help bro you got mail!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 15, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> thanks for offerin to help bro you got mail!


No prob man, glad I could help! 

Man, do you guys ever just stare at your plants for extended periods, like 30 minutes to an hour? I've been doing that a lot lately, its amazing. When you have sunglasses on, you realize just how much more light is getting produced by the high pressure sodium lamps compared to the CFLs. The funny thing is, the leaves getting hit by the HPS look the same whether you have sunglasses on or not--really bright! But I had a lower leaf placed right next to a CFL and with my sunglasses on, it looked completely dark. So yeah...HPS lights are bright...and I'm really really high to be writing this!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha you, good sir, are a STONER.

i will give you my opinion when i get my hps here in about three weeks


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 15, 2009)

+rep 

good job man!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 15, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> +rep
> 
> good job man!


Thanks for the rep love!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> No prob man, glad I could help!
> 
> *Man, do you guys ever just stare at your plants for extended periods, like 30 minutes to an hour?* I've been doing that a lot lately, its amazing. When you have sunglasses on, you realize just how much more light is getting produced by the high pressure sodium lamps compared to the CFLs. The funny thing is, the leaves getting hit by the HPS look the same whether you have sunglasses on or not--really bright! But I had a lower leaf placed right next to a CFL and with my sunglasses on, it looked completely dark. So yeah...HPS lights are bright...and I'm really really high to be writing this!


No, not really....well, sometimes, maybe...no.... What?


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 16, 2009)

no worries man...

im just waitin for my setup!

lets see some more pics!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 17, 2009)

*Day 60 - Saturday, 1/17/2009*

Day 32 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 5.5

_1) Plant is responding well to the LST. Budsites that were previously shrouded by fan leaves have all grown, and are sprouting white pistils for the first time.

2) Added more nutrients


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice Banana, lookin really good man! nice n frosty, pic 2 looks crazy as hell, a fat ass nugget haha, keep it up, give em a couple more weeks and they will swell up really big


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 17, 2009)

MMMmmmmMMM tasty!


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 18, 2009)

wow dude lookin good how long till harvest ya think


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 60 - Saturday, 1/17/2009*
> 
> Day 32 of Flowering
> _Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
> ...


Great man. Getting there and looking awesome doing it. All I can say is go easy on the nutes. You dont want to burn them now. 1000-1100ppm max, then just top w/water unless your ppm really drops..Ck. your pH often.

GREAT GROW...+rep


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 18, 2009)

&%[email protected]# board wont let me leave you a +rep. Says I gotta spread the love first. I owe you one!


----------



## tantrum4220 (Jan 22, 2009)

Banana, I too have been following your grow for sometime now and am eager to see the results. I am beginning a grow very soon. Would you recommend using Envy A+B the entire grow (only a 1/4 nutes in the beginning)? Or is this just something too use on top of a hydroponic nutrient solution? We have no hydroponic stores near us in the middle of podunk so where would you recommend ordering from?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow. 32 days into flowering. How much time you have left? Looks like you have awhile to go still.

The buds are looking really good though. Just seems to be taking its time to bud huh?

Mine are day 9, I think you seen my last bud shots right? that was a few days ago though. Ill probably take more bud shots in 2 days. Gonna put up some AK pics later today when I hobble there to take them. My knee is fucked!

Even though urs seems to be taking its time, it sure is making nice looking buds. Very tasty. I bet its gonna be worth the long flower. Even though its hard to wait it out...it will be so worth it!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 22, 2009)

When do you expect to harvest?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow...I just posted answers to everyones questions thinking I was in my grow journal. So I hate to delete them. My bad Bananna Finally got some bud and I am stoned again!

If bananna does not know the answer to your questions, you can feel free to ask me, but so we dont hijack his thread PM me. I would be more than happy to help


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 22, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> &%[email protected]# board wont let me leave you a +rep. Says I gotta spread the love first. I owe you one!


Thanks for the rep man! Gonna hit you back as soon as I spread the love around  I'm definitely going easy on the nutes, these plants seem their happiest when I'm just using nice clean distilled water 



tantrum4220 said:


> Banana, I too have been following your grow for sometime now and am eager to see the results. I am beginning a grow very soon. Would you recommend using Envy A+B the entire grow (only a 1/4 nutes in the beginning)? Or is this just something too use on top of a hydroponic nutrient solution? We have no hydroponic stores near us in the middle of podunk so where would you recommend ordering from?


Thanks for watching Tantrum, and congratulations on starting your first grow, can't wait to see it!!  I would say Envy A+B is excellent for the entire grow, it's a standalone nutrient solution. My only concern is that my plants may be running a little low on nitrogen, so I might use something beefier for these last weeks of flowering. PM me later this afternoon, and I can give you contact information. 



Kratose said:


> Wow. 32 days into flowering. How much time you have left? Looks like you have awhile to go still.
> 
> The buds are looking really good though. Just seems to be taking its time to bud huh?
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your knee man, what happened? Thanks for watching--your grow is ROCKING by the way, I haven't had AK in ages! I definitely still have a while to go, I had a few roadblocks this week which have been slowing down their progress. I was kept away from my plants for about 26 hours on MLK day, and the reservoir was about 80% drained when I got back. Hopefully it didn't stress the plants out too much! Also, I've bent over all my plants to expose more budsites; that might have also slowed them down, but the canopy is low and wide and consistent now. 



SICC";1932905]Nice Banana said:


> wow dude lookin good how long till harvest ya think





Elove11 said:


> MMMmmmmMMM tasty!





Kratose said:


> When do you expect to harvest?


Harvest can't come soon enough, as far as I'm concerned!! I'm still a little behind schedule, so I'd say maybe 4 weeks? What does everyone else think? It also depends on whether my LST starts working as planned. If they keep growing vertically, they'll be getting too close to the HPS, which will stunt their growth. If this is the case, I'll have to move the grow to a different part of the closet, where they'll have a lot more headroom. 



Kratose said:


> Wow...I just posted answers to everyones questions thinking I was in my grow journal. So I hate to delete them. My bad Bananna Finally got some bud and I am stoned again!
> 
> If bananna does not know the answer to your questions, you can feel free to ask me, but so we dont hijack his thread PM me. I would be more than happy to help


Hahaha, no worries man, all are free to discuss and ask questions in Banana's house!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh, who can wait until this evening for pictures  Here's a little teaser of that nugget taken a few days ago--it's even bigger now!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Oh, who can wait until this evening for pictures  Here's a little teaser of that nugget taken a few days ago--it's even bigger now!


That's one nice bud, Bud!


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Oh, who can wait until this evening for pictures  Here's a little teaser of that nugget taken a few days ago--it's even bigger now!


thats deffinently a tease!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dude that is gorgeous? What lights are you usin again?


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jan 22, 2009)

i think if u put a couple of cfl's closer to the seedlings u might stop them from stretching. if u leave it that way your gonna have seedlings falling over and breaking stems. Peace


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 23, 2009)

hey banana wats good how did you ever wind up taking care of the water problem did you make that siphon tank thing you were talkin about


----------



## Kratose (Jan 23, 2009)

Simply beautiful. Looking really nice. How long longer does she have?

Yeah its coming along good. I really hope the AK is female. she would be a BIG GIRL! I will take some bud shots in a day or two so I have a update on the ladies. And I believe I found another mail. And as for as the AK, I really not sure yet. And the runt wont show for awhile, thats the skunk.

Yours are looking very lovely though. Can't wait until about 3 weeks flowering then see what mine look like. Time will fly by and it will be 3 weeks soon enough!


----------



## phoenix862 (Jan 25, 2009)

POW! looking really brodah keep up the good work! Can't wait to see new pics, Imma put some new ones up too probably later tonight.


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 25, 2009)

UPDATE! UPDATE! lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 26, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> That's one nice bud, Bud!


Thanks man! It just gets bigger every day 



bigjesse1922 said:


> Dude that is gorgeous? What lights are you usin again?


I was originally going for a 400W HPS, but I found a great deal on two 250W and 150W HPS reflectors with integrated ballasts. I'm also using 4 CFLs as side lighting. 



kronicsmurf said:


> i think if u put a couple of cfl's closer to the seedlings u might stop them from stretching. if u leave it that way your gonna have seedlings falling over and breaking stems. Peace


Haha, I got past that problem already, but I appreciate it! Check out my latest updates!



surfthebrainwaves said:


> hey banana wats good how did you ever wind up taking care of the water problem did you make that siphon tank thing you were talkin about


It's goin good surf!! I've got all the materials ready to make the auxiliary reservoir, but in my current grow location, there's not a really safe way of hoisting a 20 gallon reservoir above the plants and the HPS reflector. Like Saul said, "safety first--then teamwork"  I have the perfect location for the reservoir in my next grow, keep lookin out!



Kratose said:


> Simply beautiful. Looking really nice. How long longer does she have?


Thanks man!! I'd like to say not much longer, but eyeing the trichomes closely, they all look clear as daylights. That works out well though, because I want these buds to bulk up as much as possible in this final stretch!  The sativa has also really stepped up its growth since the LSTing--the secondary bud sites are exploding now!

On a sadder note, I screwed things up a little bit over the last few days; two days ago, I noticed the plants were looking slightly wilted, but the pH was perfect, and the temperature/humidity in the room was optimal, so I didn't worry about it. When I checked the grow right before lights out last night, I realized that the power cord for the airstone pump had shaken loose. The roots still look white and healthy, so I don't think there was too much damage done. Good lesson though, if you have loud fans in your grow room, make sure you listen closely to see if the airstone is still bubbling. Boy I really give my plants a hard time huh?



phoenix862 said:


> POW! looking really brodah keep up the good work! Can't wait to see new pics, Imma put some new ones up too probably later tonight.


More fun than the Catalina Fucking Wine Mixer--POW!!! Thanks man, I can't believe how tall your plants are--5 feet!! Congratulations!!! Looking forward to the update tonight!



Elove11 said:


> UPDATE! UPDATE! lol


Glad you're still watching man!! Big update coming tonight, gonna take lots of pictures!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice, Can't wait to see the update!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 26, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Nice, Can't wait to see the update!


Thanks man! Can't wait to see the results of your contest, those seeds are calling to me!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks man! Can't wait to see the results of your contest, those seeds are calling to me!


haha, well you never know, you could end up getting them. I am not growing any citral right now. But...I do have one germinating. My buddy who gave me the Afgan and Jerry Berry had a shit load of them, so he gave me a bunch. I figure give a few away since I have quit a few!

Ya, I figure make it fun. Get people involved with the grow. Makes your grow a little more interesting to see. I always try to do that


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cant wait to see pics tonight man ! Hey do you think I will get dank quality bud even though I used bagseed? btw I have a new update on my thread 
Peace 
dawg


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 26, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> Cant wait to see pics tonight man ! Hey do you think I will get dank quality bud even though I used bagseed? btw I have a new update on my thread
> Peace
> dawg


Thanks man, you're gonna love tonight's update! I can't speak with 100% certainty, since this is my first grow, but I can already tell you that these buds look *nothing* like the parents. I never would've thought they'd be this sticky, fragrant and hairy--I'd place money on these buds being dank as hell!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 26, 2009)

*Day 69 - Monday, 1/26/2009*

Day 41 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0

_1) Some leaves are yellowing on the leftmost plant, but this does not seem out of the ordinary this late into flowering.

2) All trichomes are completely clear.

3) Plants continue to respond well to the LST; The back canopy is filing out with secondary bud sites. 

4) Raised pH from 5.5 to 6.0 to allow for more nitrogen absorption. 

5) Bud porn time!

Group picture  







My biggest single bud, on the indica, forming a dumbbell shape:







Another picture of the same bud:







Secondary bud site on the same plant:







The sativa is finally picking up the pace, rapid bud growth in the last few days:







Secondary bud site on the sativa is coming along nicely!







Even the plant in soil is starting to fill out!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 26, 2009)

does anyone use a fan and if so were is the best place to put it


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

damn banana lookin really good man 

things are lookin perfect, i cant wait to see the finial product and the final weight, i jus got my lights today, and will be starting to flower my girls, did you do a 24 hour dark period? or did you jus chuck them into the flowering cycle, good job man


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 26, 2009)

Getting yummy. 
Getting closer now! Patience is king....hard to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great grow!


----------



## herburky (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking sick handb....your grow has turned out amazing, a quick question not to intrude.... When you started the seeds in the pods, did you add any water or moisture to the pods where you put the germinated seeds? keep up the good work


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

I like that blue tint it has to that bud. Did you say that was bagseed. From those pics it looks like they have some blueberry genetics in it.


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow those certaintly dont look like regular weed lol I can only hope my plants will look that good ! Im here with ya ll the way dawg!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> does anyone use a fan and if so were is the best place to put it


I'll tell you where you can put it!  Haha, just kidding, I use three HEPA filters which blow air like a fan. I place the biggest HEPA filter at the base of the grow, below the shelf, and it blows air upward. The other two smaller HEPA filters are placed on the shelf, on the sides of the plants, and they also blow air upward. I think the advantage of this setup is that it creates a 270° "wall of air" that keeps dust out. I should really take a video of this in action; I can load up a huge bong rip and try blowing it at my plants, and all the smoke is deflected before it reaches the plants--pretty sweet!



SICC";1983578]damn banana lookin really good man :weed:
things are lookin perfect said:


> Getting yummy.
> Getting closer now! Patience is king....hard to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Great grow!


You and me both brotha, turn cloudy already trichomes!!! 



herburky said:


> Looking sick handb....your grow has turned out amazing, a quick question not to intrude.... When you started the seeds in the pods, did you add any water or moisture to the pods where you put the germinated seeds? keep up the good work


Thanks herburky! Feel free to ask any and all questions!  I did soak the pod sponge in distilled water before transplanting the germinated seeds. It may have been an unnecessary precaution, given that the Aerogarden pumps water to the sponges in a matter of seconds, but you can never be too safe!



Kratose said:


> I like that blue tint it has to that bud. Did you say that was bagseed. From those pics it looks like they have some blueberry genetics in it.





theelite85 said:


> Wow those certaintly dont look like regular weed lol I can only hope my plants will look that good ! Im here with ya ll the way dawg!


_Life is like a box of bagseed, you never know what you're gonna get!! _Thanks for the support guys! I'm loving the blue tint too, it looks amazing alongside the frosty pistils  It would kick ass if it had some blueberry genetics, I haven't had that in ages! I can tell you that the smell is a combination of diesel and citrus...mmmm...I wonder what strain it could be! Any guesses?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 27, 2009)

haha,

Yeah me too, not since I was 19 or so. Back when I was working at Denny's. I use to get the Afgan, and the cook had blueberry, Was some good shit. We traded and smoked all the time.

I am gonna pick up some blueberry seeds from BCSeedKing. Be nice to have some.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 27, 2009)

Kratose said:


> haha,
> 
> Yeah me too, not since I was 19 or so. Back when I was working at Denny's. I use to get the Afgan, and the cook had blueberry, Was some good shit. We traded and smoked all the time.
> 
> I am gonna pick up some blueberry seeds from BCSeedKing. Be nice to have some.


Man, blueberry sounds awesome right about now, it would be a nice nostalgic high  I need to get some more seeds, BCSeedKing looks awesome! Is the stealth shipping pretty good? What are some other good strains of theirs?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 27, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Man, blueberry sounds awesome right about now, it would be a nice nostalgic high  I need to get some more seeds, BCSeedKing looks awesome! Is the stealth shipping pretty good? What are some other good strains of theirs?


A friend of mine from the forums turned me on to them. Somebeech. They have some good genetics, White Widow, Purps, Kush, Big Bud, Great White Sharck, Ice, Skunk, GodBud and more. 

They have some good shit there. Good genetics too


----------



## gotot (Jan 27, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Man, blueberry sounds awesome right about now, it would be a nice nostalgic high  I need to get some more seeds, BCSeedKing looks awesome! Is the stealth shipping pretty good? What are some other good strains of theirs?


my seeds aren't DP, but they're blueberry, check out my grow


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 27, 2009)

wow man the plants are coming along amazing you should be proud had me worried for a bit there in the beginning but wow man theyre looking fantastic


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 28, 2009)

gotot said:


> my seeds aren't DP, but they're blueberry, check out my grow


Wow gotot, your grow is phenomenal, I can't believe you're just using CFLs!! I want some of that blueberry!!!! This is inspiring me to start a couple more soil grows, they're nice and low maintenance.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 28, 2009)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> wow man the plants are coming along amazing you should be proud had me worried for a bit there in the beginning but wow man theyre looking fantastic


Thanks man! I'm getting really excited, so close to the finish line! I think I'm going to install a green light in the flowering room so I can enter at night. Last night, I was fumbling around in there for my jacket, and I accidentally tipped over my tub of ONA Gel! Not a big deal, but it could've been worse! At least I don't have to worry about odors in there for a while now


----------



## Kratose (Jan 28, 2009)

When do you plan on harvesting? Or about when. Its hard to guess if your like me and go by the trichcombes, when 85% of them are that mikly brown color, I harvest.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 28, 2009)

Kratose said:


> When do you plan on harvesting? Or about when. Its hard to guess if your like me and go by the trichcombes, when 85% of them are that mikly brown color, I harvest.


If I had to take a shot in the dark, I'd say 2 weeks; do you think that's a reasonable timeframe? Quite a few leaves are yellowing, but the buds look as healthy as can be--I'm going to take that as a sign that the end is near! I caught a few scattered milky trichomes the other day, but it couldn't be more than 10%. I added a 1/4 dilute solution of nutrients yesterday; it's probably going to be pure distilled water from here on out! 

I've haven't flushed my reservoir since removing the AG nutrients in the vegetative stage, but it hasn't seemed to bother the plants. Should I just keep going, or should I flush before the final stretch?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm...it looks like the plants didn't like that last dose of nutes, even though they were at 1/4 strength. Either that, or they didn't like the pH getting bumped back up to 6.0 from 5.5 The plants only used about 25% of the reservoir yesterday, when they normally suck up 75%, do you think I might have nute-lockout?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

Not too sure but it kinda sounds like it if there not drinking water


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Hmmm...it looks like the plants didn't like that last dose of nutes, even though they were at 1/4 strength. Either that, or they didn't like the pH getting bumped back up to 6.0 from 5.5 The plants only used about 25% of the reservoir yesterday, when they normally suck up 75%, do you think I might have nute-lockout?


Man, I'd flush it if they don't rebound in a couple days or if they get worse. Prolly tho, they will snap back. If you change out your tank, use some CLEAREX and get all the salt deposits & shit outta your tank. Y ou still have those AG nute deposits...yuck! Just drain it and run 1 oz CLEAREX with any kind of water (I'd use tap for this) until your pH stops rising. Then drain it and add your new nute solution.
If yoo have to flush, you can also clean the pump filter & pull out roots while your at it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 30, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I'd flush it if they don't rebound in a couple days or if they get worse. Prolly tho, they will snap back. If you change out your tank, use some CLEAREX and get all the salt deposits & shit outta your tank. Y ou still have those AG nute deposits...yuck! Just drain it and run 1 oz CLEAREX with any kind of water (I'd use tap for this) until your pH stops rising. Then drain it and add your new nute solution.
> If yoo have to flush, you can also clean the pump filter & pull out roots while your at it.


You were right Hairy, they just bounced right back! I was also reading in the Soma grow guide that in the final 2-3 weeks, the plants use less water, so we're getting close! Yesterday, they used about half the reservoir, which sounds just about right in my book. Unless the plants worsen, I'm just going to keep things consistent, and see how far I can get without flushing. The leaves on all the plants are all starting to turn a lighter shade of green, but they look healthy otherwise; that should be normal 6.5 weeks into flowering right?

Another interesting thing to note, I turned my temperature down from 70 to 65 degrees about a week and a half ago to keep the humidity down, and several leaves on my sativa have turned purple!!! The leaves still look waxy and healthy, just purple; neat trick!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 30, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> If I had to take a shot in the dark, I'd say 2 weeks; do you think that's a reasonable timeframe? Quite a few leaves are yellowing, but the buds look as healthy as can be--I'm going to take that as a sign that the end is near! I caught a few scattered milky trichomes the other day, but it couldn't be more than 10%. I added a 1/4 dilute solution of nutrients yesterday; it's probably going to be pure distilled water from here on out!
> 
> I've haven't flushed my reservoir since removing the AG nutrients in the vegetative stage, but it hasn't seemed to bother the plants. Should I just keep going, or should I flush before the final stretch?



How far along into flowering are they at now. From what you are saying, it sounds like they only have a few left. I see you had to flush and get rid of the salts, and once you did that they popped right back up huh? Salt buildup is a problem alot of newer growers have during the end. But you were given good advice and it looks like the problem is solved.

So, are you going for like 85% I go for that number because I like the downer high. Like to relax and veg out.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> You were right Hairy, they just bounced right back! I was also reading in the Soma grow guide that in the final 2-3 weeks, the plants use less water, so we're getting close! Yesterday, they used about half the reservoir, which sounds just about right in my book. Unless the plants worsen, I'm just going to keep things consistent, and see how far I can get without flushing. The leaves on all the plants are all starting to turn a lighter shade of green, but they look healthy otherwise; that should be normal 6.5 weeks into flowering right?
> 
> Another interesting thing to note, I turned my temperature down from 70 to 65 degrees about a week and a half ago to keep the humidity down, and several leaves on my sativa have turned purple!!! The leaves still look waxy and healthy, just purple; neat trick!


They should still be green if you're still feeding them full strength blooming nutes. Your temp of 65f is way to cold for them, especially during flowering. You want to keep the temps UP, between 75-80 and that'll help the resin build up on the buds..If you have a hunidity problem, maybe you need more ventilation in your grow space.


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking good man ! Much Props!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 2, 2009)

*Day 76 - Monday, 2/2/2009*

Day 48 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0_

Here's some more bud porn taken under my metal halide  Does anyone know if the metal halide should be used at all during flowering? I've been reading on a few other forums that it increases resin production. Perhaps I could alternate between HPS and MH every other day?

Secondary budsite on indica:







Another secondary budsite on the indica:







Secondary budsite on the sativa:







Purple leaves!







Looks like it's almost time to harvest! I'm thinking a week, what do you all think?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 2, 2009)

mh can be used for flowered although its not the best sutable becasue of the spectrums so switching that would would be intervalin softwhite and daylight bulbs....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

Yea, i would just stay with the HPS, i'd say you still got at least theree more weeks, look great banana! cant wait for the next grow, really good job, +REP


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2025020]Yea, i would just stay with the HPS, i'd say you still got at least theree more weeks, look great banana! cant wait for the next grow, really good job, +REP[/quote]

Thanks SICC!  Good thinking, I'm going to stick with the HPS. I think my sativa is definitely going to take at least another 3 weeks, it's only just now getting some serious bud growth. I guess I should keep adding nutes, my plants have been eating themselves the last 1.5 weeks!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea the last couple week they swell up, keep up the good work man!


----------



## gotot (Feb 3, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *Day 76 - Monday, 2/2/2009*
> 
> Day 48 of Flowering
> _Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
> ...


the last bud pic looks alot like my chemdog... i think you need atleast another 3-4 weeks.. i cut my shit down in 10 and a half weeks and the shit just isn't dense like i wanted it... especially after it dries.... here's the link of what my first plant looked like at harvest
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/147387-exoticbagseed-8-weeks-into-flower.html


----------



## phoenix862 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking really good banana, i love checking out your grow b/c it's like a slight glimpse into the future we're so close, keep up the good work.
Hey Gotot what strain did you grow, are the leaves normally crispy at the tips what happened?


----------



## gotot (Feb 3, 2009)

phoenix862 said:


> Looking really good banana, i love checking out your grow b/c it's like a slight glimpse into the future we're so close, keep up the good work.
> Hey Gotot what strain did you grow, are the leaves normally crispy at the tips what happened?


ya, i've got plants that are growing alongside his


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice grow. Just keep using the HPS.


----------



## slimmer (Feb 4, 2009)

I,m at the same stage but im new to this i have a question when you get the air stone and pump da ya just layit in the bottom and what does that help.and what does CFL mean because i know nothing but going to learn


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Feb 5, 2009)

hey slimmer whats good im still learnin too but heres what i know about those questions Air stones help keep the water that is going to the roots oxygenated and cfl stands for compact flourescent light which are those twisty lookin bulbs that you can get at pretty much any store that sells light bulbs


----------



## Elove11 (Feb 7, 2009)

update update!

NEED PICS! 

lol


----------



## theelite85 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you still have at least 2 to 3 weeks you have to remember that the plants dont truly go into flowering until 1 week of 12/12 so I never count the first week. Also You still have lots of white hairs ... They should be like 75 percent amber.. Of course the way you can be sure is by getting a cheap microscope from radio shack! Keep it up man looking good!


----------



## phoenix862 (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats up man just stoppin by to show some love, how's your lady doing? Are you flushing with just distilled yet?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks SICC!  Good thinking, I'm going to stick with the HPS. I think my sativa is definitely going to take at least another 3 weeks, it's only just now getting some serious bud growth. I guess I should keep adding nutes, my plants have been eating themselves the last 1.5 weeks!


Isnt it about time for some new pix!?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

I kno man, whats goin on!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 10, 2009)

SICC";2026878]Yea the last couple week they swell up said:


> the last bud pic looks alot like my chemdog... i think you need atleast another 3-4 weeks.. i cut my shit down in 10 and a half weeks and the shit just isn't dense like i wanted it... especially after it dries.... here's the link of what my first plant looked like at harvest
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/147387-exoticbagseed-8-weeks-into-flower.html


Good lookin out, patience definitely pays off! Man, where did you get a hold of chemdog seeds? I was just reading about that strain in the Cannabible, sounds SICK!!! 



phoenix862 said:


> Looking really good banana, i love checking out your grow b/c it's like a slight glimpse into the future we're so close, keep up the good work.
> Hey Gotot what strain did you grow, are the leaves normally crispy at the tips what happened?


Thanks man, can't wait to see how your babies turn out!! Wait till you see the next grow 



HomeGrownHairy said:


> Nice grow. Just keep using the HPS.


You know it brotha!



phoenix862 said:


> Whats up man just stoppin by to show some love, how's your lady doing? Are you flushing with just distilled yet?


Haha, appreciate the love man!! They're doing awesome, all the leaves are wilting and turning yellow in the home stretch, but the buds are looking delicious  Flushing with just distilled water now!



theelite85 said:


> I think you still have at least 2 to 3 weeks you have to remember that the plants dont truly go into flowering until 1 week of 12/12 so I never count the first week. Also You still have lots of white hairs ... They should be like 75 percent amber.. Of course the way you can be sure is by getting a cheap microscope from radio shack! Keep it up man looking good!


I'm hoping its not that long! I don't think the brown hairs came through very well in the last set of pics, hard to miss them this time!



Elove11 said:


> update update!
> 
> NEED PICS!
> 
> lol





HomeGrownHairy said:


> Isnt it about time for some new pix!?


[quote="SICC";2058471]I kno man, whats goin on!!! [/quote]

Haha, sorry I've taken so long to update guys, but glad you're still watching! I hurt my back a little bit this weekend and I wasn't able to get out of bed to take pictures until today. It's all good though, soon I'll have some sweet smoke to take the pain away--update comin soon!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 10, 2009)

*Day 84 - Monday, 2/10/2009*

Day 56 of Flowering
_Day/Night Schedule: 12/12_
_pH: 6.0

_1) Buds have swelled 10-20% over the last week. Brown hairs are popping up vigorously on all budsites. 

2) Sativa buds have finally developed resin! 

3) Leaves are yellowing on all plants. 30% of the lower fan leaves have dried and curled, and are cleared to improve airflow. 







Indica top cola, extremely dense, wide and sticky with several brown hairs showing. It measures 5.5 inches long.







My best indica has produced so many budsites, it is difficult to see through the lower canopy. 







Indica secondary budsite, also very resiny and dense. 







Secondary sativa budsite is as dense as a rock, and has now turned a lovely shade of purple, accenting the white crystals nicely. 







Top cola on the sativa has finally produced crystals and brown hairs  It has made monumental progress since the last update!







This is the second indica's top cola, considerably smaller than the other, with a more unfavorable leaf-to-bud ratio, but still long, dense and resiny. 







Buds are resiny, but loose on this soil grown plant. No amount of light seems able to thicken these buds, but it should still be a good smoke 







A small budsite on the smaller indica which I am considering harvesting prematurely for smoke.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn, there lookin really good, i cant believe this journal is almost over haha, i remember when it all started, you've done a job man, i cant wait to see your next grow, there almost done, lookin tasty too 

when its all cured and done, it will help with the bac pain


----------



## theelite85 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yah man great job I cant wait to get to the point you are at! I wonder about how much yeild you will get any guesses guys?


----------



## James T Kirk (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Job...If Mr. Spock saw those buds he would say, "Fascinating"! And Dr. McCoy would use them in Sickbay for your back pain! I look foward to your harvesting updates.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh my god guys, I cut off that bud last night and I warmed it next to my PS3. It was perfectly crisp in the morning, and I was pleased to see that this relatively small bud yielded 2.5 grams dry. I smoked a tiny bit of it before breakfast... and I WAS FLYING!!!!!!!!!

It has a magnificent and overpowering aroma of citrus and spice and anise, tickling the nose and leaving me sneezing more than a few times! The taste is immediately sugary sweet in the roof of the mouth, and as it goes down the back of your throat, shifts to accentuate the strong spice aftertones. The high onsets rapidly, leaving the body light and tingling, but the head feeling clear. This is one of the most wonderful herb experiences I've ever had, I am so happy


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn! nice job man, im really happy for you, make sure to include us in the next grow!


----------



## theelite85 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats awesome man ! I cant beleieve thats bagseed! I can only hope mine turns out that good! You only dried for one night and didnt cure it and it still smoked that good?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2060811]Damn, there lookin really good, i cant believe this journal is almost over haha, i remember when it all started, you've done a job man, i cant wait to see your next grow, there almost done, lookin tasty too 

when its all cured and done, it will help with the bac pain [/quote]

I know, I can't believe it's almost over either! My back pain is just gone now, like a distant memory--couldn't have done it without you man!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> Yah man great job I cant wait to get to the point you are at! I wonder about how much yeild you will get any guesses guys?


Oooh, I don't want to jinx it, but I'm going to optimistically guess 2 oz dry. Keeping my fingers crossed for more!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2009)

James T Kirk said:


> Great Job...If Mr. Spock saw those buds he would say, "Fascinating"! And Dr. McCoy would use them in Sickbay for your back pain! I look foward to your harvesting updates.


McCoy would be gettin high as fuck off this shit by the time I got there. Daaaamn, I wish I could share it with you all!! Thanks for watchin man!!


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Feb 11, 2009)

thats awsome man congrats 
cant wait to see the final fruits of this all


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Feb 11, 2009)

oo and your buds look awesome cant wait to here how that sativa with the purple leaves turns out


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> It has a magnificent and overpowering aroma of citrus and spice and anise, tickling the nose and leaving me sneezing more than a few times!


OK, you had me till "_anise_" ....  



> The high onsets rapidly, leaving the body light and tingling, but the head feeling clear.


That is exactly what I need for the neuropathy: strong body high with as clear a head as possible. My friend developed his own strain that does just that and is doing a "seed grow" for me, so hopefully my next round will be from his work and then I'll have less pain and more focus.



> This is one of the most wonderful herb experiences I've ever had, I am so happy


I'm so happy for you!  And this being from bagseed gives me a little more hope for my own endeavor.... I'm _definitely_ going to reread this journal from the beginning at least once.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> Thats awesome man ! I cant beleieve thats bagseed! I can only hope mine turns out that good! You only dried for one night and didnt cure it and it still smoked that good?


I can't believe it's bagseed either!! Your grow is coming along awesome, I have high hopes!  I was surprised at how good the smoke was just getting warmed on the PS3 exhaust ports; I did a rapid cure of the bud by wrapping it in tin foil, and setting it in the oven at 150 degrees for a few minutes. This helped evenly redistribute a lot of the inside moisture to the surface of the bud. It still had a "green" flavor to it, due to the chlorophyll in the leaves not getting completely broken down, so I can only imagine how good it will taste when dried and cured properly!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2009)

surfthebrainwaves said:


> oo and your buds look awesome cant wait to here how that sativa with the purple leaves turns out


Thanks for watching surf, I'm most excited about that sativa too!! The buds are so dense, and just bursting with crystals now! Strangely, even though I had the seed, it's been a very long time since I've had a purple sativa, so this is going to be a nice treat


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> OK, you had me till "_anise_" ....
> 
> That is exactly what I need for the neuropathy: strong body high with as clear a head as possible. My friend developed his own strain that does just that and is doing a "seed grow" for me, so hopefully my next round will be from his work and then I'll have less pain and more focus.
> 
> I'm so happy for you!  And this being from bagseed gives me a little more hope for my own endeavor.... I'm _definitely_ going to reread this journal from the beginning at least once.


I'm glad you're enjoying my grow Kat, and thanks for your support!  Haha, I have a feeling the anise aftertaste is at least partly due to the rapid drying and curing, so it still retains that minty green, licorice taste. Its still very pleasant though, I doubt you'd gag  

I'm delighted that bagseed has produced such great results; it's a testament to the power of nuture! Do you have a journal going? Keep watching, I'm going to do a final report of all the lessons I've learned from this experience at the end! Hopefully we can make the next grow even better


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying my grow Kat, and thanks for your support!  Haha, I have a feeling the anise aftertaste is at least partly due to the rapid drying and curing, so it still retains that minty green, licorice taste. Its still very pleasant though, I doubt you'd gag
> 
> I'm delighted that bagseed has produced such great results; it's a testament to the power of nuture! Do you have a journal going? Keep watching, I'm going to do a final report of all the lessons I've learned from this experience at the end! Hopefully we can make the next grow even better


Hey, I've received a myriad of support just from reading RUI grow journals such as yours; the least I can do is give some kudos here and there. And thanks back atcha 

If the taste of anise were present, I'd gag. No bout-a-doubt it.  

I lean more toward nature than nurture in humans and many animals when it comes to behaviors, personality characteristics, etc., but do fully believe in nurture when it comes to plants. 

I've got the very beginning of a grow journal at https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/159053-so-ca-mmj-patient-about.html. Three or four taproots are ready to go into my AG tonight or tomorrow, so I'm literally at the very beginning. 

And each grow will indeed improve until the inevitable day comes when there will be a highly coveted "_Katatawnic_" strain out there one day, you just wait! (I'm feeling quite humble tonight, eh?)


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 11, 2009)

*CORRECTION:*

I lean more toward nature than nurture in humans and many animals when it comes to *certain* behaviors, personality characteristics, etc.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 13, 2009)

So you got Indicas & Sativas together. You going to chop them seperately as they mature, I'll assume. You can cut those top buds and let the bottom ones grow up a bit. After you take the top colas, just add back some bloom nute and let them bloom.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys - Don't forget. *Bag seed is real weed*!


----------



## phoenix862 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looking crazy good, I didn't know there where purple sativas?! that's pretty sweet! I can't wait to see your harvest


----------



## howak47 (Feb 17, 2009)

my plants are 29 days old i have 5 of them i have topped them 2 times can i go ahead and put them on 12 and 12 and make them flower


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2009)

you just posted this in three threads, start your own if you have questions . . .


----------



## howak47 (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry man but can you tell me what you think


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 17, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Hey everyone! I've recently started an Aerogarden grow and I'm going to be keeping a detailed log of my efforts. Please feel free to send me feedback, or ask any questions!
> 
> *Day 1 - Wednesday, 11/19/2008*
> 
> ...


Dude I put the seeds right in AG. Sprouted and blew up quick..... no towell method needed for AG.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 17, 2009)

Big update guys 

I may have sacrificed a bit in yield, but I cut my indicas down about a week after the last update, and the sativas a few days afterward. Here's a picture of the rootsystem after cutting the plants down, still fresh and white until the end  :







Why did I cut them down early? It was necessary to make space for my new grow  Here's a sneak preview, and a rep for anyone who guesses the strain of the lovely lady in the two-tone Aerogarden:







The plants were then hung up in the closet; they may look a little small because I broke off most of the side growth (drying in another closet) to speed up drying:







Within 3 days with the humdity set at 45% the plants were perfectly dry with snappable branches. I was amazed at the fact that there was virtually no odor to the drying room at this point. That is, until I started curing them!  After two days of curing, opening my tupperware containers made the closet smell like it had been hotboxed, beautiful 

Upon final weight we have:

Indica #1 (Vanilla Sky): 41 grams
Sativa (Big Black): 27 grams
Indica #2 (Butterbud): 12 grams
Soil Indica (Tropicana): 5 grams

The final count comes down to 85 grams, nearly 3 ounces! Its not the largest yield in the world, but should be enough for my personal consumption until the next harvest 
*
THE TEST :*

Indica #1 - *Vanilla Sky:

*






My favored plant throughout the grow, short and stocky with large fan leaves, and large, sticky, swollen buds. Upon first lighting, the taste is sweet and very delicate, with light notes of citrus sparkling on the taste buds. Rolling around in the mouth, the heavy spices take center stage, lending a wonderful robustness to the smoke. The smoke leaves a wonderful spicy-minty floral note in the mouth. The high is sublime, and onsets quickly with a rush of heat to the face and extremities. The body is left feeling light and airy, and the face warm and flushed, like standing in the sunlight on a mountaintop. Unlike other heavy indicas, my head felt clear, and I could speak coherently afterward, but mainly, I just wanted to sit and listen to music and savor the high  God I wish I had cloned this plant!!!!

The next story is going to sound fabricated, but you just have to trust me, it's true. My friend was having a party this past weekend, and I thought it would be a great place to try out this new bud. I told everyone it was some new hydro strain I had picked up called Vanilla Sky (naturally, I didn't say who had grown it  ) Someone overheard me, and said, _"Vanilla Sky? Never heard of it, but you gotta try this shit, it's called Sensi Star._" I had some mixed emotions at this point. On the one hand, I was excited to try Sensi Star, which I knew was a world-class weed, and as it turns out, the 1999 Cannabis Cup winner! On the other hand, I was pretty sure my stuff was going to taste like cardboard compared to this baller name-brand weed! So we began the test, out of a bong with an ice catcher. Sensi Star did not disappoint, everything about it was perfect; the beautiful pale white bud, the powerful diesel aroma, and the clean metallic taste. I couldn't make a decision, and I knew I would be biased in favor of Vanilla Sky no matter what. Fortunately, everyone else confirmed what I had hoped: 9 out of 11 people preferred Vanilla Sky!!

Gotta take a smoke break after writing all that, more reviews of the 3 remaining plants to come!  Thanks for watching everyone!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

good shit man , i cant wait till my HG finishes ... it will be my first known indica smoke. not sure if ive ever had indica. buying it out here ... you donno anything about strains ur getn.
+rep, nice bud


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 17, 2009)

tropicana (least yeild on last grow)


----------



## theelite85 (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW is all I can say I cant believe your finally done bro Im tottaly jealous! SO is that stuff like a one hit wonder? I dont even remember what its like to smoke realy weed man so Seeing those pics make me drool grrrr I want mine to be done already ! Peace man


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hand - Wow those look great. That's a lot of weight but they will shrink like mine are doing now as they cure/dry.
I like your AG. is stat a stock color combo or did you spray it?
Anyway man, we both again proved you can grow a nice little crop with a nice little tricked out AG 'eh.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> WOW is all I can say I cant believe your finally done bro Im tottaly jealous! SO is that stuff like a one hit wonder? I dont even remember what its like to smoke realy weed man so Seeing those pics make me drool grrrr I want mine to be done already ! Peace man


Thanks man! Takes a couple but it's not bad at all. Your comment is appreciated.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> tropicana (least yeild on last grow)


 huh! I dont know what you're referring to. please explain...thanks


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> WOW is all I can say I cant believe your finally done bro Im tottaly jealous! SO is that stuff like a one hit wonder? I dont even remember what its like to smoke realy weed man so Seeing those pics make me drool grrrr I want mine to be done already ! Peace man


BTW....If you will, post a link to your grow so we can check it out.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

My favored plant throughout the grow, short and stocky with large fan leaves, and large, sticky, swollen buds. Upon first lighting, the taste is sweet and very delicate, with light notes of citrus sparkling on the taste buds. Rolling around in the mouth, the heavy spices take center stage, lending a wonderful robustness to the smoke. The smoke leaves a wonderful spicy-minty floral note in the mouth. The high is sublime, and onsets quickly with a rush of heat to the face and extremities. The body is left feeling light and airy, and the face warm and flushed, like standing in the sunlight on a mountaintop. Unlike other heavy indicas, my head felt clear, and I could speak coherently afterward, but mainly, I just wanted to sit and listen to music and savor the high  God I wish I had cloned this plant!!!!
bastard!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> my plants are 29 days old i have 5 of them i have topped them 2 times can i go ahead and put them on 12 and 12 and make them flower


Those are pretty small for 29 day. Let them grow until you get at least a couple sets of alternating nodes (shows maturity). Otherwise, they will not yield as much and they will take longer to finish. Waiting is the hardest...


----------



## theelite85 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yah here is my grow journal homegrown https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145378-newbie-diy-system-pics-9.html


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn banana, great job, +REP, make sure to leave us with the link to the next grow 

im guessing you got some kinda of cheese goin on, maybe white widow, big bud? SKUNK!?!?!?!


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Feb 19, 2009)

Banana man congrats looks like awesome buds cant wait to see how the next grow goes and to see how that sativa turned out


----------



## gotot (Feb 21, 2009)

nice nugz man, they really came out...did you say how many weeks?


----------



## tantrum4220 (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats man, looking good! I've followed your grow and you did your HW. Wanna take a look at my setup? I'm just 2 weeks in but I've got a setup issue I need a remedy for. My closet was too small so I used a little indented area (3 x 6 ft) enclosed by a large comforter. I do not have a very efficient an exhaust/intake at the moment which is allowing a lot of light to escape. Any ideas?


----------



## tantrum4220 (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoops....my journal: 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/165179-supergirl-growers-first-flight.html

All viewers are welcome!


----------



## gotot (Feb 24, 2009)

tantrum4220 said:


> Whoops....my journal:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/165179-supergirl-growers-first-flight.html
> 
> All viewers are welcome!


that's not cool at all this is not your thread, if you want some attention make your own


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

B-Man, where you at bruh


----------



## Ray Fox (May 10, 2009)

Handbanana said:


> ...Upon first lighting, the taste is sweet and very delicate, with light notes of citrus sparkling on the taste buds. Rolling around in the mouth, the heavy spices take center stage, lending a wonderful robustness to the smoke. The smoke leaves a wonderful spicy-minty floral note in the mouth. The high is sublime, and onsets quickly with a rush of heat to the face and extremities. The body is left feeling light and airy, and the face warm and flushed, like standing in the sunlight on a mountaintop. \


Know this is an old post but we finally found some good writing on RIU! Been looking for a guy like you on RIU Handbanana  (Plus you gotta love ATHF hahaha). Check out our grow when you have a chance man. This is awesome.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 10, 2009)

whats up banana??hows things going?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 3, 2009)

wow, almost identical


----------



## davecave (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think the plants will stretch anymore. They're bagseed so that means you don't know what the genetics are. You could have tall sativa dominant seeds, or you could have medium size indica... either way, give em time to level out, and don't raise the light til the plants are about an inch away from touching. just keep air blowing on em and top or fim them after 3-4 nodes.


----------

